# Brixton pub recommendations



## lighterthief (Sep 18, 2006)

So I found myself in Brixton on Saturday afternoon, thirsting for pint.  As I don't know Brixton that well, I thought I'd pop into the Albert, seeing as it is right there on CHL and pops up in many a thread on these here boards.

In we went and found...




















...a resolutely average pub.  No real ale, though staff were friendly and drinks seemed reasonably priced.  Not much atmosphere either - the interior seems quite modern and resembles a bar as much as a pub.

Are there any proper, decent pubs tucked away in Brixton?


----------



## Crispy (Sep 18, 2006)

The Effra on Kellet Road is a bit more pubby - and has live jazz on several nights a week.

The albert comes into its own on an evening - it's all about the people and the atmosphere - otherwise it's pretty average yes


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 18, 2006)

No real ale? It has Greene King IPA and Abbott's.....very well kept too.


----------



## lighterthief (Sep 18, 2006)

Crispy said:
			
		

> ...The albert comes into its own on an evening - it's all about the people and the atmosphere...


I did wonder if it was because it was late Saturday afternoon.


----------



## lighterthief (Sep 18, 2006)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> No real ale? It has Greene King IPA and Abbott's.....very well kept too.


Both off.


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 18, 2006)

The Trinity  on Trinity Gardens...Youngs pub


----------



## Crispy (Sep 18, 2006)

twisted said:
			
		

> The Trinity  on Trinity Gardens...Youngs pub


Incredibly polite barstaff. A bit steep. Nice garden.


----------



## goldman (Sep 18, 2006)

I went to the Duke of Edinburgh on Ferndale Road on Saturday night and the place was totally deserted. It used to be quite good- lively atmosphere, late lock-ins etc, but now it seems like a graveyard. Trinity is probably the best boozer.


----------



## gabi (Sep 18, 2006)

Brixton is indeed sadly lacking in the pub stakes... theres not one decent really - the east end wins hands down. The albert is very cliquey, and yeh does lack atmosphere... the trinity's a bit toff-ish in many ways. I think a lot of the local council drink there when they're not busy doing sweet fuck all over at the town hall..

I've started drinking in the prince now - seems to be the best of a bad bunch at present.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 18, 2006)

gabi said:
			
		

> Brixton is indeed sadly lacking in the pub stakes... theres not one decent really - the east end wins hands down. The albert is very cliquey, and yeh does lack atmosphere... the trinity's a bit toff-ish in many ways. I think a lot of the local council drink there when they're not busy doing sweet fuck all over at the town hall..


I agree with all that - Bethnal Green has some proper boozers - none like that in Brixton


----------



## Pie 1 (Sep 18, 2006)

gabi said:
			
		

> the trinity's a bit toff-ish in many ways.



I do wish people would stop being so lazy when rolling out this summerization of the Trinity.

It isn't 'toff-ish' or 'rugger bugger',  IMHO, that's an inacurate discription.
It is a quiet, well kept, gentle boozer that has quite a diverse range of regulars, (and the odd braying fool from the council) a fair share of whom are middle aged and probably not badly off. Doesn't make them 'toffs' or 'rugger buggers'


Stick your head in the East Hill on Alma Rd in Wandsworth on a weekend to see what constitutes toff's & rugger buggers! <shivers>

<as you were  >


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 18, 2006)

Pie 1 said:
			
		

> I do wish people would stop being so lazy when rolling out this summerization of the Trinity.
> 
> It isn't 'toff-ish' or 'rugger bugger',  IMHO, that's an inacurate discription.
> It is a quiet, well kept, gentle boozer that has quite a diverse range of regulars, (and the odd braying fool from the council) a fair share of whom are middle aged and probably not badly off. Doesn't make them 'toffs' or 'rugger buggers'
> ...



quite. or any number of 'orrible pubs that make The Trinity look like a fucking shebeen.

and to say brixton has no decent pubs is ridiculous - the Albert IS a great pub, as is the Effra. And The Trinity


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 18, 2006)

I think the above pubs are decent but not GREAT


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 18, 2006)

well gabi's claiming there isn't even a decent one.

which is absurd.


----------



## Andy the Don (Sep 18, 2006)

Just to let you locals know..

It appears the Sultan on New Park Road has closed down (or been closed down) for good..


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 18, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> well gabi's claiming there isn't even a decent one.
> 
> which is absurd.



Probably just an offhanded exaggeration like many BB posts are


----------



## gabi (Sep 18, 2006)

Yeh an exaggeration - the pubs in brixton are ok, but everythings relative. i guess i was just comparing them to what i remember in east london. for some reason they do boozers better out there.

we could definitely use a bigger selection here anyway.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 18, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I think the above pubs are decent but not GREAT



What do you consider makes a great pub Orang? I like many of the pubs in Bethnell Green, but I wouldn't say they were great either, but I'm trying to get to  grips with the essential 'pubiness' that you're looking for.

I think Brixton perhaps lacks that traditional "English' salt and sawdust boozer in the centre, particularly with all the style bar type places around. The Trinity - sorry Pie - *is* a little rugby shirted and polite compared to the diversity of the area and the Albert's a bit too bright and narrow to feel like the traditional comforting boozer of yesteryear for me. Bizarrely the Hobgoblin and and Beehive are perhaps the most mixed pubs in the area, although at times the cantakerous old shit and care in the community types can outweigh the positives there. Doesn't help that - for all the loyalty of its regulars - the Hob's being maintained very badly as well.

I can't fault the Effra really though. It's definitely got that traditional local feel for me, with a good set of regulars, a wonderful building and even the classic saloon/public bar set up. It's got everything old school boozer should have ... only with dominos and reggae added in for good measure. It's a perfect Brixton interpretation of a classic boozer in my book


----------



## Mr Retro (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm sitting here looking out my East End office window and thinking there aren't more really good boozers than in Brixton.

Pubs (as opposed bars) are homes from home and my ideal pub is anothers hell on earth. 

I hate the effra, but I love the hob. Lots of peeps here will have it the other way around. 

The Canterbury is my favorite in Brixton. Good owners and staff, friendly regulars, sport on good TV's, duke box. All round good atmosphere.


----------



## gabi (Sep 18, 2006)

I dont think the canterburys bought a license to show premiership games this season tho unfortunately. I kinda liked watching the footy there (its a united pub which suits me!)


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 18, 2006)

How come's nobody's mentioned the poor old Two Woodcocks yet?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 18, 2006)

tarannau said:
			
		

> What do you consider makes a great pub Orang?


I dunno. I'm an awkward bastard cos I could tell you what would NOT make a good pub.  


The pub I really like(d) in Bethan Green was The Hope, though it's shut now


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 18, 2006)

gabi said:
			
		

> I dont think the canterburys bought a license to show premiership games this season tho unfortunately. I kinda liked watching the footy there (its a united pub which suits me!)




last time i was there the projector was fucked anyway


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 18, 2006)

Mr Retro said:
			
		

> I'm sitting here looking out my East End office window and thinking there aren't more really good boozers than in Brixton.
> 
> Pubs (as opposed bars) are homes from home and my ideal pub is anothers hell on earth.
> 
> ...



Where's that?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 18, 2006)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> How come's nobody's mentioned the poor old Two Woodcocks yet?


And that?


----------



## Winot (Sep 18, 2006)

tarannau said:
			
		

> I can't fault the Effra really though. It's definitely got that traditional local feel for me, with a good set of regulars, a wonderful building and even the classic saloon/public bar set up. It's got everything old school boozer should have ... only with dominos and reggae added in for good measure. It's a perfect Brixton interpretation of a classic boozer in my book



Agreed, but the beer's shite.  If only the Trinity's beer could be magically transported to the Effra...

The Priory in Stockwell.  Now there's a good pub.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 18, 2006)

Winot said:
			
		

> The Priory in Stockwell.  Now there's a good pub.


You're not wrong. Now _that's_ a proper pub


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 18, 2006)

tarannau said:
			
		

> I can't fault the Effra really though. It's definitely got that traditional local feel for me, with a good set of regulars, a wonderful building and even the classic saloon/public bar set up. It's got everything old school boozer should have ... only with dominos and reggae added in for good measure. It's a perfect Brixton interpretation of a classic boozer in my book


Yeah, but too many jazz nights and they don't like you talking over them


----------



## jugularvein (Sep 18, 2006)

Winot said:
			
		

> Agreed, but the beer's shite.  If only the Trinity's beer could be magically transported to the Effra...
> 
> The Priory in Stockwell.  Now there's a good pub.




good name for a pub as well.


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 18, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Where's that?




where's the canterbury?

where do you think PROD is, you gimp


----------



## Mr Retro (Sep 18, 2006)

The Canterbury is showing Priemiership football this year. It got 2 new large flat screen TV's in the front about Christmas last year and is the best place I know for watching sport in Brixton. 

The back room with the projector is only opened for the bigger games and this was also replaced with 2 new large screen TV's several months ago.

The Two Woodcocks is closed down. The Canterbury is proudly sporting some of it's furniture. 

OU - The Canterbury in in Canterbury Cresent beside the Police Station off Brixton Road.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 18, 2006)

I was just at The Two Woodcocks and thought it looked a bit closed..   I kept meaning to go in but somehow never did.

Do you happen to know what the buyer is going to do with it by any chance?

I did think my neighbours (who were regulars) looked a bit morose...


----------



## gabi (Sep 18, 2006)

Mr Retro said:
			
		

> The Canterbury is showing Priemiership football this year. It got 2 new large flat screen TV's in the front about Christmas last year and is the best place I know for watching sport in Brixton.



Are u sure? i went in two weeks ago on a sat, and mary told me they dont have prem footy - maybe they just didnt have it set up yet.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 18, 2006)

I like the Hob too  - it's my local and I've (sadly) a Norm-like seat by the bar after drinking in there for too many years now. It's the one place I can go into, either with or without LQ, and end up yattering to a big table of people, some that I remember from school 30 years ago. It's probably the only pub in Brixton where that'd be the case. 

I don't think I can recommend it honestly as a good boozer atm though. It's not maintained well, no investment's going in, the toilets are a disgrace, Mo the chef's disappeared and a catalogue of other 'it ain't what it used to be' complaints. I'd still be there propping up the bar mind.

I'd like the Effra a lot more if they didn't play Jazz if I'm honest. But it's a fine pub with lively regulars - I can't fault it.

The Canterbury's a good one as well too.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 18, 2006)

Mr Retro said:
			
		

> OU - The Canterbury in in Canterbury Cresent beside the Police Station off Brixton Road.


Oh yeah - where PROD is - d'oh  
There's nowhere I've discovered yet that sells a good range of what my friends like to drink - that horrible flat brown stuff that WoW likes to drink.


----------



## Mr Retro (Sep 18, 2006)

gabi said:
			
		

> Are u sure? i went in two weeks ago on a sat, and mary told me they dont have prem footy - maybe they just didnt have it set up yet.



100% positive. They don't have it on a Saturday from a satelite for the 3pm kick off time like some pubs do. Maybe thats what M thought you meant?


----------



## gabi (Sep 18, 2006)

I reckon she just didnt want my sort in there


----------



## tarannau (Sep 18, 2006)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> How come's nobody's mentioned the poor old Two Woodcocks yet?



I actually miss that place. We went in for a few weeks before it closed and took on all comers at arrows. I'd come to like it by the time of its grand closing night a few weeks back. It's still theoretically reopening as a pub, but I'll believe it when I see the doors open (and no sign for luxury apartments outside)


----------



## tarannau (Sep 18, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Oh yeah - where PROD is - d'oh
> There's nowhere I've discovered yet that sells a good range of what my friends like to drink - that horrible flat brown stuff that WoW likes to drink.



To be fair, this is Brixton and the real ale tradition ain't exactly strong amongst many immigrant communities. There's a better selection of rums and export stouts though.

You have to go the posher areas to get cask conditioned ale in many parts of London now. There's always Herne Hill I guess, with the Commercial and the Regent


----------



## Ms T (Sep 18, 2006)

I know this is sacrilege, but I'm not that fond of the Albert either.  I only go there for the company - it's too smoky and loud for my liking. (old woman mode)


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 18, 2006)

Ms T said:
			
		

> I know this is sacrilege, but I'm not that fond of the Albert either.  I only go there for the company - it's too smoky and loud for my liking. (old woman mode)


I'm with you there!


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 18, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I'm with you there!



You're an old woman too?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 18, 2006)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> You're an old woman too?


It appears so


----------



## tarannau (Sep 18, 2006)

Aye. Orang's just sour that he can't get a decent glass of dubonnet, or a nice refreshing Babycham, in many of Brixton's pubs. 

(((((((Orang)))))))))


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 18, 2006)

I have to admit (another old woman here) that I tend not to enjoy pubs very much these days because of the smokiness.  It was fine when I smoked (of course)... but so many seem to be very badly ventilated.  I wonder if I'll be more keen next year when they become smoke free?


----------



## LDR (Sep 18, 2006)

lighterthief said:
			
		

> ..a resolutely average pub.  No real ale, though staff were friendly and drinks seemed reasonably priced.  Not much atmosphere either - the interior seems quite modern and resembles a bar as much as a pub.


The Albert comes into its own because of the crowd that goes there IMHO; otherwise, I find it average.  The punters make it.  I think I may have posted this before but when I've taken a couple of non-urban friends there, they though it was a gay pub.  

It's one of the few things I don't like about Brixton.  The pubs are all a bit of a letdown.  The Albert is still one of my favourites despite being pricier than what I’m used to. Nevertheless, I prefer an old Eastend pub anyway so I'm more than a little biased.


----------



## LDR (Sep 18, 2006)

tarannau said:
			
		

> I'd like the Effra a lot more if they didn't play Jazz if I'm honest. But it's a fine pub with lively regulars - I can't fault it.


I'd agree with that.  I really like the Effra but I can only take jazz once in a while.


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 18, 2006)

LD Rudeboy said:
			
		

> I can only take jazz once in a while.




I can't even put up with him that much to be honest.


----------



## LDR (Sep 18, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> I can't even put up with him that much to be honest.


----------



## OpalFruit (Sep 18, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Where's that?


The Canterbury is on the corner behind the Rec and at the side of the Police station - by the Car Park.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 18, 2006)

OpalFruit said:
			
		

> The Canterbury is on the corner behind the Rec and at the side of the Police station - by the Car Park.


Yes, I know. I've been there a number of times.


----------



## linerider (Sep 18, 2006)

I love the Albert,but it's my local,even when I lived at the Oval the Albert was still my local.A good local makes you feel welcome and has people who are your Friends or will be your friends if you make an effort the Albert does this for me,it also trys to put things back into the community.it hosts benefits,puts on poetry nights,was a major part of the Brixton splash and also hosts an Offline once a month.


----------



## clandestino (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm not a fan of sport at all, but I popped into the Canterbury yesterday and there was a really great atmosphere with everyone watching the football. Almost made me wish I was a football fan - it looked like a very civilised way to spend a Sunday afternoon. 

My usual vote for the Elm Park Tavern here. Off the beaten track for some central Brixtonites, but a lovely old pub with a great character to it. And my vote for closed pub I'd like to see reopen is the King Of Sardinia. I walked past the other day as someone was coming out, and the bar's still there, still covered in Christmas decorations...!

I'm adding it to my list of things to buy when I win the lottery!


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 18, 2006)

i'd still drink in the Elm Park - it was my local for about 7 years - but i think my ex might still drink in there and it's too nice a pub to start smashing chairs and putting windows through


----------



## Mr Retro (Sep 19, 2006)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> I wonder if I'll be more keen next year when they become smoke free?



If the places I've been recently that have banned smoking are anything to go by I reckon the answer will be yes. I love the smoking ban, I can't wait for it to be in force.

I went in the (previously passable) Hope and Anchor on Sunday for a drink in the garden while we still had some summer left. A bit of a refit has taken away any bit of character it had. 

Not to mention the lazy fucking bar staff (the norm in London I've found) who left uncollected glasses all over the place and didn't bother to give the floor a sweep despite it being filthy after the big crowds in for the 2 football games.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 19, 2006)

You're right about the Albert being too loud in the evenings....but I have problems with any sort of loud, which is why I rarely go to Offline, PROD etc...I actually find it physically uncomfortable and actually painful if it's a sudden noise, have done since I was a child...


----------



## jpm (Sep 19, 2006)

Andy the Don said:
			
		

> Just to let you locals know..
> 
> It appears the Sultan on New Park Road has closed down (or been closed down) for good..



Really? I thought it had opened up under new owners. Has it closed since then? (in the last week or so)


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 19, 2006)

LD Rudeboy said:
			
		

> I'd agree with that.  I really like the Effra but I can only take jazz once in a while.



I've never ever been in there because i have a jazz allergy. Should go during the day I suppose.


----------



## fortyplus (Sep 19, 2006)

Mr Retro said:
			
		

> I went in the (previously passable) Hope and Anchor on Sunday for a drink in the garden while we still had some summer left. A bit of a refit has taken away any bit of character it had.



The Hope hasn't been passable for a good many years, at least since the refit before last. Whoever choses the paint job must be colour blind. 

It used to have carpets and curtains; now it's got hard surfaces which ruin the acoustics and destroy any chance of a sensible conversation.

The garden is still OK though.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Sep 19, 2006)

jpm said:
			
		

> Really? I thought it had opened up under new owners. Has it closed since then? (in the last week or so)




It was open the weekend before last with new management signs. I walked past at 7pm to see loads of absolutely shitfaced people being (quite nicely) pushed out the door


----------



## bluestreak (Sep 19, 2006)

i love the effra, it's one of my favourite pubs in london.  i really like the albert too, there's something about the sheer atmosphere that is unlike almost any boozer i've ever been a regular in.  i visited the mango place on water lane last night and found that i loved it.  i imagined it to be a ghastly theme bar but it's not really, its a friendly drinking hole with tatted sofas, a selection of board games for whiling away the hours, good soundsystem and a mixed crowd.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 19, 2006)

linerider said:
			
		

> I love the Albert,but it's my local,even when I lived at the Oval the Albert was still my local.A good local makes you feel welcome and has people who are your Friends or will be your friends if you make an effort the Albert does this for me,it also trys to put things back into the community.it hosts benefits,puts on poetry nights,was a major part of the Brixton splash and also hosts an Offline once a month.



That's what I really like about the Albert. It may be a bit too orange and narrow in my book - I always feel a little in the way there unless in a small group - but I think Pat Mk2's done a fantastic job in managing and keeping a great feel to the place. It's far from just another bland corporate pub.

I'd urge anyone to go down to the Effra on their non-Jazz night, which always seems a much better time to go to me. That said, as much as I don't like the sound of saxophones parping at me during a quiet bevvie, it's an amazing asset - LQ remembers talking to a French girl and father who had stumbled in there and couldn't believe their luck. They had eyes of wonderment that there could be a little local playing music like that - they were far more impressed there than Ronnie Scott's for example.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 19, 2006)

tarannau said:
			
		

> I'd urge anyone to go down to the Effra on their non-Jazz night, which always seems a much better time to go to me. That said, as much as I don't like the sound of saxophones parping at me during a quiet bevvie, it's an amazing asset - LQ remembers talking to a French girl and father who had stumbled in there and couldn't believe their luck. They had eyes of wonderment that there could be a little local playing music like that - they were far more impressed there than Ronnie Scott's for example.



Good point. The one time I went in there it was way too noodly for me, I got very bored very quickly, but it still seems to me that it's a very good thing that it should be there doing that. A pub with something unique like that is a rare and special thing, even if it's not to my taste.


----------



## Andy the Don (Sep 21, 2006)

jpm said:
			
		

> Really? I thought it had opened up under new owners. Has it closed since then? (in the last week or so)



When I last went for a drink there was about 3 Fridays ago it had just shut down 48 hours previously. So it may have reopenned since then (hurrah.. ) so will have to investigate tomorrow. I was told that Eddie was hoping to re-open it, but the previous landlord (Norman) has disappeared.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Sep 25, 2006)

In the time (thirty months) I lived in Brixton I don't think I went to the Albert as often as ten times, and I had to have my arm twisted even to achieve the score that I did. Reasons, in no particular order:

beer not good
too loud
too much smoke
too many people too fond of themselves.

Which is not to say the place is a Bad Thing, but it's not to my taste and there's too much of an in-crowd.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 25, 2006)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> too many people too fond of themselves.



How do you identify those sorts then? Do you catch them caressing their own thighs, patting themselves on the back or checking themselves in the mirror repeatedly? Is there like a scale you can appraise them on?

I rarely go into the Albert FWIW, but I hardly associate it with the 'in-crowd', whoever they might be. There's a fair few regulars mind and Pat knows a hefty number of folks - a good sign afaic - but there's hardly Norm and Cilfford propped up by the bar in the same stools every time I go in, nor a permanently stationed group of foppish fashionable dandies intimidating me at the bar.

Not too sure what you're getting at with that one.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 25, 2006)

You have to have a pretty high and haughty regard for yourself to think that other people are 'too fond of themselves', especially in somewhere as normal as the Albert.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh, no! It's the Albert Self-Defence Organisation!

Not sure what qualifies the Albert as "normal", incidentally. If it were "normal" it would be somewhat strange for so many people to go on about it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 25, 2006)

It's just a common-or-garden pub - nothing special about it at all, which is why I prefer to drink elsewhere.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 25, 2006)

It's 'normal' in Brixton terms because there aren't many traditional style pubs left in the centre, where style bars and clubs have become the norm. It has rare continuity and consistency compared to the other pubs in that area.

I think I've been to the Albert twice in the last 3 months or so. I'm hardly to be one of the most likely people to jump to to defend that pub's 'honour.' It's hardly my preferred local (too smoky, small and a little bland) but I can't fault the way Pat & Co run it as a community boozer.

It's strange that when someone asks you to further explain your puzzling view of the Albert as populated by the 'in-crowd' and people 'too fond of themselves,' you see fit to act defensively with more sneery and reductive 'Albert Self-Defence Organisation' nonsense. Nice...


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Sep 25, 2006)

If you follow, the sneering was from Mr Utan ("haughty" etc). I merely gave some reasons why I never much felt drawn to going in there. I guess that sort of in-crowd reaction partly explains why I didn't much like it.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 25, 2006)

It's just the pub where my friends drink, nothing more.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 25, 2006)

I think the reason you don't like the Albert is the reason you don't like most things - the problem's with you, not everyone else. You are the Eeyore of U75.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Sep 25, 2006)

Crispy said:
			
		

> It's just the pub where my friends drink, nothing more.


And I guess that's true for most of the people who go there.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Sep 25, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I think the reason you don't like the Albert is the reason you don't like most things - the problem's with you, not everyone else. You are the Eeyore of U75.


Of course. Nobody can have any good reasons for not liking the things you like.


----------



## gabi (Sep 25, 2006)

I actually had a nice drink in the trinity the other day after slating it earlier on this thread.. i can kinda see its charms now.... nice place just to chill in peace and read the paper.

and i can also kinda relate to what donna's saying on the albert - i get a cliquey vibe in there, but as someone else said, thats actually probably coz we're weird, not the other way..


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 25, 2006)

I don't especially like it, I just took umbrage at your bitter depiction of the people in there. It's not exactly a style bar full of preening Hoxtonites.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Sep 25, 2006)

gabi said:
			
		

> I actually had a nice drink in the trinity the other day after slating it earlier on this thread.. i can kinda see its charms now.... nice place just to chill in peace and read the paper.
> 
> and i can also kinda relate to what donna's saying on the albert - i get a cliquey vibe in there, but as someone else said, thats actually probably coz we're weird, not the other way..


Yeah, it's no more than that - though I wish it'd be cliquey a bit more _quietly_, you know. Not that it matters from where I am.

The Trinity was always my favourite town centre pub, 11.01 lights-off time notwithstanding.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 25, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I don't especially like it, I just took umbrage at your bitter depiction of the people in there. It's not exactly a style bar full of preening Hoxtonites.



Much the same here. There are undoubtedly some gobshites in the Albert, as always not helped by the proximity of alcohol, but there's surely meant to be some noise in a busy town centre local. Just because they're not the folk-singing Irish drinker stereotype doesn't mean that they're some kind of 'in-crowd' trendies.

The low ceilings, narrow bar area and thin layout of the place doesn't perhaps help mind. Which is perhaps why I tend to go to bigger places (eg Hob) where folks are generally freer to make more noise without being noticed as much.

I find the Trinity pleasant, but it's a bit of dull and monotone pub. It's a nice place for a quiet drink rather than a proper 'centre of the community' local if you know what I mean.


----------



## Andy the Don (Sep 25, 2006)

Andy the Don said:
			
		

> When I last went for a drink there was about 3 Fridays ago it had just shut down 48 hours previously. So it may have reopenned since then (hurrah.. ) so will have to investigate tomorrow. I was told that Eddie was hoping to re-open it, but the previous landlord (Norman) has disappeared.



Went to the Sultan on Friday. Its been reopened by a stand in landlady, whose first act was to allow back in all the "wingnuts" who had previously been banned. So is now like the "OK Corral". All the regulars are now at the Hand in Hand just up the road. Which I have always found to be a very pleasant pub, with a better jukebox, pool & table football.


----------



## Kanda (Sep 25, 2006)

Hand in Hand is my new local, I like it there


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Sep 25, 2006)

I never went there although I believe my old chess club used to meet there (not at the Priory Arms in Stockwell). I used to like the Crown and Sceptre although I could never understand why the lighting was dso dim.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 25, 2006)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> I never went there although I believe my old chess club used to meet there (not at the Priory Arms in Stockwell). I used to like the Crown and Sceptre although I could never understand why the lighting was dso dim.


It's to protect you from the Picasso faces of the local drunks

I like the C&S - it's cheap. You can buy a round for less than a tenner.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 25, 2006)

When I briefly ran the C&S I was glad for that dim lighting. It aids staff retention.


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 25, 2006)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> In the time (thirty months) I lived in Brixton I don't think I went to the Albert as often as ten times, and I had to have my arm twisted even to achieve the score that I did. Reasons, in no particular order:
> 
> beer not good
> too loud
> ...




what specious nonsense. Quelle surprise


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Sep 25, 2006)

Perhaps, good sir, you can't hear the other loud voices over your own?


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 25, 2006)

Thing is, Donna, you're a total hypocrite. The things you criticise in the Albert you would applaud in another pub if it contained 'your sort' of people. Although a more joyless and dessicated location is hard to imagine


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 25, 2006)

What's wrong with loud voices in a pub anyway?


----------



## tarannau (Sep 25, 2006)

Hey. there's always Wetherspoons for that library style drinking experience. 

(Apart from the Beehive of course. Group standards have slipped there)

 

I've just realised that Donna, fresh from dubbing me part of the "Albert Self Defence' crew, also thinks I form an 'in-crowd' with Orang, pointing to one of the reasons he doesn't visit the Albert.

Considering that neither of us really visit the Albert that much, nor have Orang and I ever been introduced, that's quite an achievement. I must be good at this in-crowd stuff.


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 25, 2006)

tarannau said:
			
		

> I must be good at this in-crowd stuff.



In crowds are mysterious things


----------



## fanta (Sep 25, 2006)

Come on, there is little doubt that the Albert is a little bit cliquey. I think the clientele is generally more likely to be made up of middle class young, white, left-leaning, artists/students/squatters when compared to most other local boozers. It is Brixton’s hip pub.

Doesn't stop me going there sometimes.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 25, 2006)

fanta said:
			
		

> Come on, there is little doubt that the Albert is a little bit cliquey. I think the clientele is generally more likely to be made up of middle class young, white, left-leaning, artists/students/squatters when compared to most other local boozers. It is Brixton’s hip pub.
> 
> Doesn't stop me going there sometimes.



Having that type of crowd doesn't make it cliquey particularly, though. 

I don't really see what cliquey even means in the context of a pub beyond having people in there who know each other, which applies to practically any pub going.


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 25, 2006)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:
			
		

> Having that type of crowd doesn't make it cliquey particularly, though.
> 
> I don't really see what cliquey even means in the context of a pub beyond having people in there who know each other, which applies to practically any pub going.



and is regarded as a good thing when people bang on about 'locals'. It seems that the problem isn't the alleged clique, but the people assumed to make it up.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Sep 25, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> Thing is, Donna, you're a total hypocrite. The things you criticise in the Albert you would applaud in another pub if it contained 'your sort' of people. Although a more joyless and dessicated location is hard to imagine


"If something happened that has not happened you would hold an opinion which you have not expressed. Therefore you are a hypocrite."


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Sep 25, 2006)

In fact, it's normal, nigh on inevitable, for any reasonably busy social scene, or location for same, to generate an in-crowd of a sort: it would be extremely surprising if this were not the case. However, one of the peculiarities of this social phenomenon is that people who are either or it, or like it, wish at the same time to deny that it exists. A paradox, one might say, albeit not a particularly ingenious one.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 25, 2006)

tbf, any well-used community pub is going to feel a bit 'cliquey' - I'm not caribean and I don't play dominoes, so I feel a bit excluded from the front bar at the effra. I'm not a middle aged / very aged wino whiling away the hours, so I feel a bit excluded from the beehive. I'm not a braying clapham twat, so I feel a bit excluded from the Living. and so on*

The trinity doesn't feel cliquey - it just feels dead. It's nobody's first choice of pub, and the largest groups you ever see are 4-6, not the big mobs of mates you get at the more 'cliquey' pubs. It entirely depends on what you want out of a pub wether that's a good thing or a bad thing.

*stereotypes used to make a point. don't take offence unless you enjoy that sort of thing.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Sep 25, 2006)

Crispy said:
			
		

> The trinity doesn't feel cliquey - it just feels dead. It's nobody's first choice of pub


Depends whether you mean "first choice in the world" or "first choice in Brixton town centre".


----------



## tarannau (Sep 25, 2006)

fanta said:
			
		

> Come on, there is little doubt that the Albert is a little bit cliquey. I think the clientele is generally more likely to be made up of middle class young, white, left-leaning, artists/students/squatters when compared to most other local boozers. It is Brixton’s hip pub.
> 
> Doesn't stop me going there sometimes.



Oh come on, the Albert's not 'hip.' It's orange and full of oldies for christsakes.



Still, I'm always intrigued by what people mean by 'cliquey.' It's got some regulars for sure and I know there are some gobshites in the Albert who tend to loudly hold court by the bar, but they're generally easy enough to avoid. If you're only going for a quiet drink alone or with mates, what real difference does it make?

Surely it's only cliquey if you want to interact and they make you feel unwelcome. For all the Albert's flaws, the people always have been friendly to me in there. Judging from at least one of the regulars in there, it's perfectly easy to find yourself a chair and sit with a book quietly.


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 25, 2006)

tarannau said:
			
		

> I can't fault the Effra really though. It's definitely got that traditional local feel for me, with a good set of regulars, a wonderful building and even the classic saloon/public bar set up. It's got everything old school boozer should have ... only with dominos and reggae added in for good measure. It's a perfect Brixton interpretation of a classic boozer in my book






			
				Winot said:
			
		

> Agreed, but the beer's shite.  If only the Trinity's beer could be magically transported to the Effra...



New to this thread, but I completely endorse Winot's wish here!  

Don't mind the jazz in the Effra too much, but the lack of beer is a pain ...


----------



## gabi (Sep 25, 2006)

I think the alleged 'clique' i mentioned is pretty well summed up by a certain local poet's piece 'im more brixton than u'  

i say alleged because i think this clique really does just exist in certain paranoid brains such as mine..

(may have the title wrong, but im sure most will recognise it)


----------



## Pie 1 (Sep 25, 2006)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> too many people too fond of themselves.




Hahaha!

Says the man who blatantly considers himself to be intellectually superior to entire membership of U75.

Oh Donna, you're a card


----------



## bluestreak (Sep 25, 2006)

yeah, fanta's dscription doesn't really match the albert i know.  however, it does match the prince regent, which i visited for the first time the other day.

ye gods, talk about a monoculture of haircuts and shouting.  it was like being in clapham.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 25, 2006)

I was in Mango Landin' on Saturday - Donna would hate it cos it was stuffed full of 'cliques' (groups of friends, families with babies etc) and people having fun. Had a great evening, though was perturbed by their certificate on the bar - they were awarded Best Pub In Lambeth & Southwark For Breast Feeding. I was disappointed cos I didn't get a feed all night.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Sep 25, 2006)

Ah ,'tis the attribution of opinions again. As I often say, that's one of the great things about the free market in ideas: you can not only choose your own opinions, but those of your disputant too!


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Sep 25, 2006)

As it happens, I went to Mango Landin' a  few times (not hard if you live in Appach Road). Perfectly pleasant. Not many people talking themselves up in there. But expensive and not a great place for a pint.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 25, 2006)

I still don't get this cliquey thing though. Do the regulars blackball you as you walk in and then spit in your pint if your clothes don't fit in? Does the music stop and then everyone gives you the Paddington Bear hard stare?

FWIW, I've played dominos with the old boys in the Effra, watched football with the poetry clique in the Albert, bantered with the Man City crew in Ganleys, taken on all comers at darts in the Woodcocks. And in the Hobgoblin I can't stop most of the care in the community and 'scum of the earth' types (my friends mostly) from joining our table outside. Am I jack of all cliques and master of none? 

Or is the perception of cliques more to do with personal confidence and the way you expect to interact with others? I'm genuinely puzzled, perhaps because I've drunk into too many pubs over the years and none of the pubs in Brixton are really that menacing or cliquey/exclusive in my experience. It's not exactly Union Jacks and shaven heads New Cross territory for one.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Sep 25, 2006)

You had a phrase yourself about people with loud voices holding court in the bar: that's pretty much the size of it.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Sep 25, 2006)

Or at the bar, perhaps. I think it's a little wider than that, but it matters not.

It can just get a little on the nerves sometimes and if what you want is a quiet drink somewhere unhectic, the Albert's not the place.


----------



## Skim (Sep 25, 2006)

While a woman should be able to breastfeed anywhere she pleases, I just can't work out why a nursing mum would _want_ to sit in a smoky pub for a feed


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 25, 2006)

tarannau said:
			
		

> bantered with the Man City crew in Ganleys.


Is that the Irish place in Herne Hill? I always wandered what it was called cos the signs are so obscure - Tanley, Fanleys, now Ganleys.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 25, 2006)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> You had a phrase yourself about people with loud voices holding court in the bar: that's pretty much the size of it.



Jesus. Is that the root of cliqueness then? Just buy your drink and walk away from the bar - I suspect that you never wanted to talk to them in the first place Donna. I certainly don't if it's the one particular bloke I've thinking of.

They're not the 'in-crowd,' they're more representative of the loud drunkards you get in every decent sociable pub. I'm beginning to think you don't actually want a lively community boozer in the city, rather a quiet place for a pint.  Cliqueness shouldn't have to come into it.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 25, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Is that the Irish place in Herne Hill? I always wandered what it was called cos the signs are so obscure - Tanley, Fanleys, now Ganleys.



Yep, for all the horrible signs and faux Irish nonsense it's actually quite a good pub too. The landlord's a good sort and they've built up a mass of regulars, with an excellent spirit for sporting games

They've perhaps benefited from the decline of many of the pubs in Herne Hill. Many of the old pubs have been ponicified out of all existence (Commercial, Regent, Escape), with many locals priced out of and discouraged from their replacements.  It's all a bit sad, especially when some folks who have drunk in the same stretch for over 30 years now find themselves sat on a stool in horrendous Emerald green theme pub.


----------



## Kanda (Sep 25, 2006)

tarannau said:
			
		

> Or is the perception of cliques more to do with personal confidence and the way you expect to interact with others?



Nail
on
Head?


----------



## fanta (Sep 25, 2006)

tarannau said:
			
		

> I still don't get this cliquey thing though.



Don't you tarannau? It is a mystery innit?


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Sep 25, 2006)

tarannau said:
			
		

> I'm beginning to think you don't actually want a lively community boozer in the city, rather a quiet place for a pint.


Ah, yet another posting which decides my reasons and opinions are other than those I've given.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 25, 2006)

Well yours are so fucking oblique that we have to interpret them, oh Nostrodamus


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Sep 25, 2006)

tarannau said:
			
		

> Jesus. Is that the root of cliqueness then? Just buy your drink and walk away from the bar


Of course, and one has to do this is many a good pub - think of any good country pub with the jerks at the bar. But on the other hand there's more to it in the Albert, there's a bit more "this is the scene" to it, and I don't much like that scene.

(Of course I'd a thousand times rather spend time in that scene than with aforesaid jerks in country pub, but it was still enough to make me prefer to have a quiet drink down the Trinity with a book and a pocket chess set.)


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Sep 25, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Well yours are so fucking oblique that we have to interpret them, oh Nostrodamus


Watch your step then or you'll get them in verse again.


----------



## clandestino (Sep 25, 2006)

Skim said:
			
		

> While a woman should be able to breastfeed anywhere she pleases, I just can't work out why a nursing mum would _want_ to sit in a smoky pub for a feed



I guess the feeds go on in the beer garden. 
I like Mango Landin' too.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 25, 2006)

fanta said:
			
		

> Don't you tarannau? It is a mystery innit?



Cheers for that Fanta. You really have become captain of the pointless team lately. Have a small silver teaspoon for your lamentable stirring efforts

 

I still don't see how this cliqueness really manifests itself. When Donna talks about 'the scene' I don't really see it myself - they're just another bunch of gobshites by the bar to ignore for me.

Indeed, if it's the same folks I'm thinking of, they certainly don't define the 'scene' at the Albert. A fair few, myself included, think they're tossers.


----------



## fanta (Sep 25, 2006)

Some reviews.

_’ Despite this pub being in a part of London you certainly don't wanna be in alone, this place is fantastic!

Went with a few friends earlier in the year and had a great time, showing that you can't judge a book by it's cover.

Bar staff were efficient and there was a really friendly vibe in there.

I actually think Brixton is the place to go on a London night out if you want a great time!
CheekyShepherd - 20 Jun 2006 11:44
’_

Innit CheekShepherd? The Albert is where it’s at fo sho!

_’ Went to opening night on Friday. The refurbishment is to be congratulated. They haven't changed the place too radically @ all-given a place a good make over. Clean. Nice touches to front rear doors-widening the place; the pub looks much more spacious. Well designed as it goes. Garden is a gem. Even the raised patio @ the front is OK too. All in all-well done The Albert! Full marks!! Good to see the regulars back-a right motley mix across the age/class/race boundaries. Nice barmaids too. Many beers consumed by yours truly. Ended up there again for live music/rapping on Sat 'til v late. Bladdered again. Need a break from the place already! I might be wrong-the price of the ale is unchanged! Amazing!
Skanky - 22 Aug 2005 13:36
’_

Skanky is dead right! I’m always struck the way Albert’s clientele mirrors the divers racial complexity of Brixton.

_’ still quite a good pub amongst a lot of mediocre ikea flat pack pubs, but its not the same since most of the cooler customers started drinking in the railway in tulse hill
richy - 1 Aug 2005 22:41
’_

Gee, that’s too bad richy. Maybe you’ll be cool yourself one day!

_’ Identity crisis alert! The décor, external and internal, has all the lurid qualities of a Polish sailor's vomit. But when we walked in the Smiths were on the stereo (a good thing we say, but hardly in keeping with the design). It's a reasonably comfy place but it looks like the pub is trying to attract the trendy young things who flock to Brixton. We have heard the place was a bohemian hangout and, sure enough, there were several ageing and raffish types who couldn't quite accept what had happened to their pub. Not bad, trying too hard to be edgy and urban. 
Reviewed, sokolov:
24/8/2002
’_

Just fancy that, sokolov!

_’ Yes it's yellow and yes it's proud… flying in the face of the unspoken Brixton commandment 'Thou shalt make your bar space dingy', The Prince Albert is a sunny haven from the other darkly packed venues you'll find down this way. We always feel rather smug sitting in here with a few pints watching the green-faced drunks stagger past to less salubrious places, but once we tire of that there's always the primary-coloured leafy backyard to relax in. Who needs leather sofas and fairy lights anyway? 
t: 	02072743771
‘_

Smug is good t, we like smug!


S, nothing cliquey there.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 25, 2006)

Well, you've got us there Fanta. It's always best to get a feel for a place based on a few cherrypicked comments from nameless bods on an unknown bulletin board.




			
				fanta said:
			
		

> Innit CheekShepherd? The Albert is where it’s at fo sho!



I like that though. Makes me think of my dad dancing for some reason.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Sep 25, 2006)

fanta said:
			
		

> The décor, external and internal, has all the lurid qualities of a Polish sailor's vomit.


Was that written by a pop journalist?


----------



## Pie 1 (Sep 25, 2006)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> Was that written by a pop journalist?



Oh, my sides! My sides!


----------



## fanta (Sep 25, 2006)

tarannau said:
			
		

> Well, you've got us there Fanta. It's always best to get a feel for a place based on a few cherrypicked comments from nameless bods on an unknown bulletin board




You can find them easy enoug on beerintheevening. Do please feel free to do your own cherry picking to even things up.


----------



## fanta (Sep 25, 2006)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> Was that written by a pop journalist?




Dunno. Sounds like it was somebody very trendy and 'with it' though. Probably quite artistic. And chilled.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 25, 2006)

fanta said:
			
		

> Dunno. Sounds like it was somebody very trendy and 'with it' though. Probably quite artistic. And chilled.


Ooh, ooh that sound _just_ like me!
Do you want a go on my scooter?


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2006)

fanta said:
			
		

> Come on, there is little doubt that the Albert is a little bit cliquey.


Sorry fella, but that's the biggest load of bollocks I've read for some time.

Far from being 'cliquey' I've found the Albert to be just about the warmest, liveliest, friendliest pub in London with a real sense of community. I've met loads of new chums there, from all backgrounds. 

It was one of the reasons I moved to Brixton after drinking in so many shit, unfriendly pubs around London.

I've not run a study on the demographics and class background of the drinkers there, but you'd be daft   to dismiss the pub as some sort of middle class enclave.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 25, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Far from being 'cliquey' I've found the Albert to be just about the warmest, liveliest, friendliest pub in London with a real sense of community.


I wouldn't go that far!


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I wouldn't go that far!


Nah, really. When I moved to Brixton things were a bit shitty for me, and the Albert was just the tonic. 

It may not be the same for everyone else, but I've had some fantastic nights there and met people who have become good friends.

As for the community claim, (the old landlady) Pat's funeral had over 500 people - many of them drinkers from the pub -  turn up to pay their respects,


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 25, 2006)

i've lived in South London for about 16 years. Apart from a brief early spell where i drank in the Prince of Wales because i hadn't made it any further down Coldharbour Lane, i've considered the Albert my 'local' for that entire period. I've lived from Kennington to Streatham, Brixton Hill to Stockwell, Tulse Hill To The Oval and i've never found a pub i liked as much, made me feel as welcome, has had such a good atmosphere and i just plain enjoyed as much


----------



## gabi (Sep 25, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> It may not be the same for everyone else, but I've had some fantastic nights there and met people who have become good friends.



Given that theres a mounted cartoon of yourself and some of the other U75 crew in there you might not be the most objective of observers though...  (actually that might not still be in there, havent been in since the last refurb)

The albert's your local, cool - I just wish brixton had more choice, I'd love to see a coupla new pubs open up.


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2006)

gabi said:
			
		

> I'd love to see a coupla new pubs open up.


The Angel's deffo reopening again soon - I had a chat with the landlord's brother a few weeks back - and I really want to pop into My Father's Place which has quietly turned into what looks like a holiday bar - it looks great fun!


----------



## tarannau (Sep 25, 2006)

gabi said:
			
		

> The albert's your local, cool - I just wish brixton had more choice, I'd love to see a coupla new pubs open up.



Blimey, and I always thought Brixton was doing fairly well for pubs. It may not be a haven for traditional boozers, but there's plenty of variation.

Glad the Angel's opening up again, but many of the pubs on the outskirts are struggling to hang on. I miss the Hamilton, Woodcocks, Sardinia, Queens and many others.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Sep 25, 2006)

tarannau said:
			
		

> Woodcocks


The Two Woodlice? Tell me you're joking.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 25, 2006)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> The Two Woodlice? Tell me you're joking.



Best place for a game of arrows anywhere in Brixton. 

It was not as though you ever had to wait for a game. I miss the Sunday night sessions of darts in there.


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 25, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> I really want to pop into My Father's Place which has quietly turned into what looks like a holiday bar - it looks great fun!




wow....where's that??


----------



## fanta (Sep 25, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Sorry fella, but that's the biggest load of bollocks I've read for some time.
> 
> Far from being 'cliquey' I've found the Albert to be just about the warmest, liveliest, friendliest pub in London with a real sense of community. I've met loads of new chums there, from all backgrounds.
> 
> ...



I'm not saying it is unpleasant. I do think it tries a little too hard to be 'street' or 'hip' and that comes across a little pretentious.


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 25, 2006)

The Albert's fine, but I used to like the Hamilton better.  *Real* poets used to drink in there for a start.  And I liked Mingles too, before it changed its name.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 25, 2006)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> The Albert's fine, but I used to like the Hamilton better.  *Real* poets used to drink in there for a start.  And I liked Mingles too, before it changed its name.



The Hamilton was great. 

A big shame that it shut down.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 25, 2006)

fanta said:
			
		

> I'm not saying it is unpleasant. I do think it tries a little too hard to be 'street' or 'hip' and that comes across a little pretentious.



I don't think anybody tries to be 'street' or 'hip' do they? Or if they do I'm sure they've failed as soon as they start.


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 25, 2006)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:
			
		

> The Hamilton was great.
> 
> A big shame that it shut down.



Yep.  There was always a lock-in, which was useful back in ye olde days of earlie closinge..


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2006)

fanta said:
			
		

> I'm not saying it is unpleasant. I do think it tries a little too hard to be 'street' or 'hip' and that comes across a little pretentious.


You _really_ believe that the colour scheme, brash lighting and the usual 'individual' choice of music marks the pub out as one trying to be "hip" and "street"?!!!!



What decade are you working from here, fella? 1985?

Now, the Living Bah, Brixton Bar & Grill and the Dogstar are bars that try to be hip. They play trendy music and have burly doorman and dealers hovering in the vicinity. Even the Prince of Wales presents a groovier pitch - and it's got Wi-Fi too!

The Albert, on the other hand, looks barely different to any other regular 'locals' boozer.

In fact, it's also got a lot less 'lifestyle' sofas than most, there's no DJ booth, no poncy cocktail menus and - crucially - a somewhat less-than-glamorous set of regulars who are unlikely to ever trouble the style supplement of ID magazine.


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2006)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> The Albert's fine, but I used to like the Hamilton better.  *Real* poets used to drink in there for a start.


What's a "real" poet, please.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 25, 2006)

Apparently Linton Kwesi Johnson used to drink there, or so I heard.


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 25, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> What's a "real" poet, please.



I was referring to Linton Kwesi Johnson, a real poet.  As opposed to the self-styled but conspicuously unpublished "poets" that one sometimes encounters in other Brixton pubs.


----------



## fanta (Sep 26, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> You _really_ believe that the colour scheme, brash lighting and the usual 'individual' choice of music marks the pub out as one trying to be "hip" and "street"?!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I haven't got an opinion about the colour scheme. I just think the several reviews I posted earlier amply illustrate what I'm saying about the place and most of it's clientele.


----------



## Pie 1 (Sep 26, 2006)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> As opposed to the self-styled but conspicuously unpublished "poets" that one sometimes encounters in other Brixton pubs.



You mean Donna?


<gets coat>


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Sep 26, 2006)

But only unpublished _as a poet_. Which as I haven't written any, is not necessarily to my discredit.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 26, 2006)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:
			
		

> The Hamilton was great.
> 
> A big shame that it shut down.




It's been said before, but D from the Hamilton's now running the Hobgoblin, which has absorbed a fair few of the old pub's regulars too. Blue Beat Special's transferred over, with (Brother) Culture and crew taking over some Saturdays.

Sadly the old wooden DJ console didn't make it over


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2006)

fanta said:
			
		

> I haven't got an opinion about the colour scheme. I just think the several reviews I posted earlier amply illustrate what I'm saying about the place and most of it's clientele.


Oh come on: why on earth should you take the opinion of those odd, anonymous souls who can be bothered to post up their opinions on a beardy pub site over those who live and work in the area and have been using the pub for years?

And why do you need their words to voice your opinion anyway?

Tell me why _you_ think the pub tries to be "hip" and "street" because I haven't a clue what you're on about.


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2006)

tarannau said:
			
		

> Sadly the old wooden DJ console didn't make it over


As seen here!







http://www.urban75.org/brixton/bars/hamilton.html


----------



## tarannau (Sep 26, 2006)

Blimey. I'm sure it used to look more impressive close up.

Brings back some happy memories that place. I remember turning up horrendously wazzcocked in there some time on New Year Eve/Day and squeezing myself into that very dancefloor just there.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 26, 2006)

tarannau said:
			
		

> Blimey. I'm sure it used to look more impressive close up.
> 
> Brings back some happy memories that place. I remember turning up horrendously wazzcocked in there some time on New Year Eve/Day and squeezing myself into that very dancefloor just there.


You must know my old housemate, Soph - nobody else in the world has ever used the word "wazzcocked"


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 26, 2006)

Is fanta Anna Key?


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Sep 26, 2006)

That's a very strange question. It would be interesting to hear the line of reasoning behind it.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 26, 2006)

Crispy said:
			
		

> You must know my old housemate, Soph - nobody else in the world has ever used the word "wazzcocked"



One word for you: Badger.

Yep, I know S, although there's a whole crew of immigrants (West Country and assorted yokels mainly) who use that word around Brixton. It's spread like a countrified virus via the 'stirling efforts' of folks like S and Brixton Hatter. In return we've exported 'bumbaclaat' to Truro and 'bare chupsty' to StIves. Somewhere in Exwick a little girl is sucking her teeth right now...

I didn't realise you guys were housemates though, but I've long lost track of how everyone's interconnected in Brixton.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 26, 2006)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> That's a very strange question. It would be interesting to hear the line of reasoning behind it.


He keeps banging on about 'cool' pubs - one of his many obsessions


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Sep 26, 2006)

Mmmm. Conceivably there may be more than one individual in the world who possesses an interest in that topic?


----------



## fanta (Sep 26, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Oh come on: why on earth should you take the opinion of those odd, anonymous souls who can be bothered to post up their opinions on a beardy pub site over those who live and work in the area and have been using the pub for years?
> 
> And why do you need their words to voice your opinion anyway?
> 
> Tell me why _you_ think the pub tries to be "hip" and "street" because I haven't a clue what you're on about.



Well I don't take their opinion, I just think what they're saying about the place reinforces what I think about it. 

I don't think richie, who complains about the 'cooler customers' drinking elsewhere is a beardy anyway, tho he might be.

The Albert tries to be 'hip' and 'with the scene' rather successfully I think. You only have to regard the clientele to see that. 

As for why it does this, the answer is probably because there is a big enough market for it in Brixton. I think Brixton is regarded as a cool or fashionable place to live by many young middle class people. Don't the past gentrification threads show that?

An influx of comparatively wealthy/tertiary educated/artistic/alternative/often idealistic younger people, is bound to make it's mark on the area, and I think the Albert fulfills a demand for that style of pub.


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2006)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> Conceivably there may be more than one individual in the world who possesses an interest in that topic?


Quite possibly, but there's _definitely_ no one on this entire planet more obsessed with urban75/me/combat pants/DJs/Brixton pubs than the lurking toff, AK.

<waves at the weirdo>


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2006)

fanta said:
			
		

> An influx of comparatively wealthy/tertiary educated/artistic/alternative/often idealistic younger people, is bound to make it's mark on the area, and I think the Albert fulfills a demand for that style of pub.


Hang on. You were  saying it *tries* to be "street" and "hip."

Could you explain how the boozer manifests those aspirations and perhaps highlight the landlord's hands-on contributions to  his supposed aim of being "street"?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 26, 2006)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> Mmmm. Conceivably there may be more than one individual in the world who possesses an interest in that topic?


You're right - he hasn't mentioned combat trousers or deejays yet


----------



## Crispy (Sep 26, 2006)

Yeah - those types (hell I'm one of them) may frequent the place, but it's got nothing to do with the actual pub. Except maybe because they don't have the TV on and the music's ok. It seems to me (and correct me if I'm wrong) that your problem is with the clientelle, not the actual pub (who have little to no control over the former)


----------



## tarannau (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice try Fanta, but it's not very convincing. I grew up around Brixton, as you know, and I can testify that there are plenty of non-university attending local boys drinking in the Albert - from folks as diverse as Michael Groce and Del to drivers from the Acre Lane building supplies shops.

That's not to deny that there are a fair few 'immigrant' middle class youthful types attracted to the area - it's a Zone 2 location with appeal to the young after all. But the Albert's far from the worst offender, nor does Pat (that trendy youthful landlord) make particular efforts to attract a 'trendy' crowd - if you think fresh uni postgrads are going to come flooding down for Poetry nights and the Alabama's sets then you're fooling yourself. It's not a bad mix down in the Albert all things considered, and everyone has always been made to feel welcome. It's hardly Plan B, Living or The Far Side is it?

What pub's different mind? Perhaps the Goose,  the Hob and some of the further out pubs. Even the Beehive's full of left-leaning well-educated public school and university types from outside the area, or at least it was when I ran it. The difference is that they're at a different (often more bitter) life stage and now resent youthful 'newcomers' to the area. The hypocrisy wasn't (and still isn't) exactly lost on me.


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 26, 2006)

to be honest, i can't believe anyone's bothering to argue the toss with fanta. Haven't we been through this a million times with him, over and over, ad nauseam? He probably doesn't even believe a word of it, he's just being a tit, as ever.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Sep 26, 2006)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Yeah - those types (hell I'm one of them) may frequent the place, but it's got nothing to do with the actual pub. Except maybe because they don't have the TV on and the music's ok. It seems to me (and correct me if I'm wrong) that your problem is with the clientelle, not the actual pub (who have little to no control over the former)


From the point of view of the potential attendee, that's a nice distinction, though.


----------



## fanta (Sep 26, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Hang on. You were  saying it *tries* to be "street" and "hip."
> 
> Could you explain how the boozer manifests those aspirations and perhaps highlight the landlord's hands-on contributions to  his supposed aim of being "street"?



Yes I did, and it does so very well in my opinion.

I think *how* it does so and how it is manifested is obvious:

*At the heart of vibrant Brixton, the 'Albert' offers everything you look for in a good pub

Fantastic drink selection, with some of the lowest prices in Brixton

Friendly, experienced barstaff

Cool, lively and mixed clientele

Eclectic & surprising music selection

Regular events - live bands, poetry nights and more 

Small, attractive, leafy beer garden

Outdoor heating*

http://www.theprincealbertpub.co.uk/Albert About Us.html


----------



## fanta (Sep 26, 2006)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Yeah - those types (hell I'm one of them) may frequent the place, but it's got nothing to do with the actual pub. Except maybe because they don't have the TV on and the music's ok. It seems to me (and correct me if I'm wrong) that your problem is with the clientelle, not the actual pub (who have little to no control over the former)



Hey, I count myself as one of the clientele, albeit an unfashionbably old farty one


----------



## tarannau (Sep 26, 2006)

fanta said:
			
		

> Yes I did, and it does so very well in my opinion.
> 
> I think *how* it does so and how it is manifested is obvious:
> http://www.theprincealbertpub.co.uk/Albert About Us.html




Erm, what the hell is 'hip' about boasting about low drinks prices and experienced barstaff?

How dare they say they have a 'mixed' clientele and an 'eclectic' music selection eh Fanta, anyone would think they're trying to appeal to a varied customer base rather than one particular group of Nathan Barleys. 

If this is your idea of 'hip' or 'street' marketing then more fool you. Check out that brand-leading font on the home page - it's virtually RayGun or Wallpaper isn't it? You do know that Wetherspoon's continually boasts of its 'groovy toilets' and its 'culture' on its calculated website and corporate PR - and they're the hippest chain of the lot ain't they?

Jeez, this is desperation from you Fanta. Feck knows I'm bothering.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Sep 26, 2006)

tarannau said:
			
		

> How dare they say they have a 'mixed' clientele


And is that clientele "cool"?


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> to be honest, i can't believe anyone's bothering to argue the toss with fanta. Haven't we been through this a million times with him, over and over, ad nauseam? He probably doesn't even believe a word of it, he's just being a tit, as ever.


Yeah, you're right. His argument is too laughably piss weak to even bother with anymore.


----------



## Kanda (Sep 26, 2006)

Cool is ones take on it, to some, Chinawhites is cool, to many it's a cuntfest....

Opinion not fact etc, pointless argument...


----------



## tarannau (Sep 26, 2006)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> And is that clientele "cool"?



In the same way that Wetherspoons loos are 'groovy' perhaps. 

Trying to use some marketing spiel on a (hastily produced) website as proof of the management's intent is a little weak to say the least.


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2006)

This is what the edgy, hip and trendy kids looking for 'street' cool want!






Proof indeed of the landlord's intentions to make the pub '"street" and "hip"!


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Sep 26, 2006)

tarannau said:
			
		

> Trying to use some marketing spiel on a (hastily produced) website as proof of the management's intent is a little weak to say the least.


Well, not all that weak. I mean if a place advertises itself as being for "cool" people then :

(a) I for one would be inclined to stay away ;
(b) it's not, in fact, presenting itself (by definition) as the "normal" place hitherto claimed, is it?


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2006)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> Well, not all that weak. I mean if a place advertises itself as being for "cool" people then :
> 
> (a) I for one would be inclined to stay away ;
> (b) it's not, in fact, presenting itself (by definition) as the "normal" place hitherto claimed, is it?


Do you often make a decision to go to a pub based on an outdated website then?


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 26, 2006)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> Well, not all that weak. I mean if a place advertises itself as being for "cool" people then :
> 
> (a) I for one would be inclined to stay away ;
> (b) it's not, in fact, presenting itself (by definition) as the "normal" place hitherto claimed, is it?




so if you had a pub you liked that - for corporate reasons, or out of a sense of obligation or whatever - decided it needed to have a website promoting it, and did so using such terms, you'd stop drinking there?


----------



## fanta (Sep 26, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> to be honest, i can't believe anyone's bothering to argue the toss with fanta. Haven't we been through this a million times with him, over and over, ad nauseam? He probably doesn't even believe a word of it, he's just being a tit, as ever.



Ah, is this the coolest of the cool, Brixton's own personification of the in crowd, the high priest of chilled?

Yes, it is Dub - 'death can fuck off' - version.


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 26, 2006)

fanta said:
			
		

> Ah, is this the coolest of the cool, Brixton's own personification of the in crowd, the high priest of chilled?



yes, that's me, fanta. I was the model for Nathan Barley you know, with my wi-fi pants and my mp3 trainers.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 26, 2006)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> Well, not all that weak. I mean if a place advertises itself as being for "cool" people then :
> 
> (a) I for one would be inclined to stay away ;
> (b) it's not, in fact, presenting itself (by definition) as the "normal" place hitherto claimed, is it?



For gawd's sake, it's hardly as though 'cool' is a hugely discriminatory description these days. It's not likely to conjure images of glacially trendy Gaulloise smoking roll-necked aesthetes these days. It's such a devalued and overused word really - 'cool' can be virtually applied to anything from fridges to pencil cases and dads by now. It's virtually a synonym for 'good' now. In marketing terms, cool is pretty much default for 'normal' or 'easy going.' 

If you're going to quibble about words in marketing pieces, particularly ones on amateurish websites (sorry Pat and co) then you're really getting a little over-anal. I strongly suspect that The Albert's webmaster hasn't paused long and hard over the associations of one word, nor employed a brand tracking focus group to settle upon the 'cool.' It's one word on a hasty website, not a fucking mission statement.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Sep 26, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> so if you had a pub you liked that - for corporate reasons, or out of a sense of obligation or whatever - decided it needed to have a website promoting it, and did so using such terms, you'd stop drinking there?


I don't know Dub, it's never happened. I very much doubt that any pub which I often frequented would be allowed by law to describe itself as cool.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Sep 26, 2006)

tarannau said:
			
		

> For gawd's sake, it's hardly as though 'cool' is a hugely discriminatory description these days. It's not likely to conjure images of glacially trendy Gaulloise smoking roll-necked aesthetes these days.


Mmmm, but this is a bit of a common manoeuvre in this discussion, isn't it? Referring to Nathan Barleys or Hoxtonites as if this was the claim that had been made, or as if there were no sort of would-be-cool in-crowd other than that. A bit of a straw man, to my mind.


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> yes, that's me, fanta. I was the model for Nathan Barley you know, with my wi-fi pants and my mp3 trainers.


Wi-Fi pants are soooooooooooo '04 Hoxton, dear.

The in crowd are all wearing Skype cock-socks with scrotal antennae powered by erections.


----------



## gabi (Sep 26, 2006)

this 'conversation' is ironically exactly the sorta shit u're likely to overhear in the albert at times...


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2006)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> I don't know Dub, it's never happened. I very much doubt that any pub which I often frequented would be allowed by law to describe itself as cool.


I bet some people who frequent your pubs might describe it as a cool boozer.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 26, 2006)

DF, surely posing as the Anticool is just as pretentious as the 'cool' people you so resent?


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2006)

gabi said:
			
		

> this 'conversation' is ironically exactly the sorta shit u're likely to overhear in the albert at times...


If you mean the tech-talk, then you're likely to hear similar stuff from the playground upwards.

I had a discussion about enabling a router with a 12 year old kid recently.


----------



## fanta (Sep 26, 2006)

I say I think that the Albert presents itself as a 'cool' pub.

I post numerous reviews implying the same thing, including one from the pub's own site

I mention that, I still like to go there occasionally anyway and iclude myself as part of the clientele.

Result? 

Several posters take issue dismissing the notion angrily and resorting to petty abuse.

What a load of bollocks!


----------



## tarannau (Sep 26, 2006)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> I don't know Dub, it's never happened. I very much doubt that any pub which I often frequented would be allowed by law to describe itself as cool.



I almost guarantee that some (misguidedly) advertise themselves that way though.

I remember the giggles when Wetherspoons used to call themselves 'classy' on their releases to managers, or (as you can still see on their website) they're still fond of calling their toilets 'groovy.'  It's not a description I've ever heard in reality, nor are the aged regulars leaving in their droves because of advertising misrepresentation, replaced by groovy young Austin Powers-a-likes.

If a pub really wanted to appeal to the 'trendy' or 'hip' the descriptors would be a world away from bland old 'cool'


----------



## Crispy (Sep 26, 2006)

I've just ordered a van full of prostitutes to go and give everybody on this thread a blowjob. Hopefully, with energy spent, and a warm fuzzy glow about the person, civility will return. If that fails, then it'll be tears and bin before bedtime, mark my words


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Sep 26, 2006)

Well, first Mr Utan, it seems to me that "posing as the Anticool" may be precisely what some of the Albert clientele are doing (note reference to Hoxtonites and how they're not like them). Secondly, if it is I to whom you make reference, it's not evident to me how I'm "posing". For a start, it would be odd to pose by seeking out quiet establishments with few people in them. A bit like holding a fashion shoot in the dark. With no photographers.


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2006)

fanta said:
			
		

> I say I think that the Albert presents itself as a 'cool' pub.
> 
> I post numerous reviews implying the same thing, including one from the pub's own site


Actually, you claimed that it tried to present itself as "street" and "hip."

I'm still waiting for you to explain how this desire is manifested by the management, but let's start with your definition of "street."


----------



## gabi (Sep 26, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> If you mean the tech-talk, then you're likely to hear similar stuff from the playground upwards.
> 
> I had a discussion about enabling a router with a 12 year old kid recently.



Nah, I meant the circular debate on what/where/who is more 'real'


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 26, 2006)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> Well, first Mr Utan, it seems to me that "posing as the Anticool" may be precisely what some of the Albert clientele are doing (note reference to Hoxtonites and how they're not like them).




Donna, i was in the Albert last night. As far as i could see, it was the same mixture of older blokes, scruffy drinkers, a smattering of youth and a couple of people reading the paper.

I'm not sure any of them were losing any sleep over their battle to be 'Anti-Cool'.

I feel that you're the only one  constructing strawmen round here.


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 26, 2006)

gabi said:
			
		

> Nah, I meant the circular debate on what/where/who is more 'real'




I don't think the people saying they like the albert are even having that argument. I don't give a fuck if the Albert is 'real' or 'street' or 'anti-cool'. It's only people criticising the place that seem to care about such shite.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 26, 2006)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> Well, first Mr Utan, it seems to me that "posing as the Anticool" may be precisely what some of the Albert clientele are doing (note reference to Hoxtonites and how they're not like them). Secondly, if it is I to whom you make reference, it's not evident to me how I'm "posing". For a start, it would be odd to pose by seeking out quiet establishments with few people in them. A bit like holding a fashion shoot in the dark. With no photographers.


Precisely - v. cool, v. Barley.


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2006)

tarannau said:
			
		

> If a pub really wanted to appeal to the 'trendy' or 'hip' the descriptors would be a world away from bland old 'cool'


How to make the Albert trendy:

1 Rebrand!
2 Completely change the music policy
3 Change the 'Stalag 14'  lighting and get some flashing things going down
4 Put in a monster soundsystem
5 Discourage all old boy daytime drinkers - in fact don't even bother opening till 4pm
6 Get rid of the poetry nights
7 Start putting up groovy posters
8 Get rid of the boring old duffers on the decks and get in some name DJs who won't get so excited by Ye Olde unhip punk, ska, 80s indie and 40s big band
9 Put bouncers on the door
10 Get rid of the real ale, In fact, make it bottles only.

Have I missed anything?


----------



## tarannau (Sep 26, 2006)

fanta said:
			
		

> I say I think that the Albert presents itself as a 'cool' pub.



You went way beyond that Fanta, alleging cliqueness and suggesting that 'it is Brixton's hip pub.'


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 26, 2006)

What is cool anyway?
To me, it's just another word for good really.
It's only when it's framed by inverted commas that alarm bells ring.


----------



## fanta (Sep 26, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Actually, you claimed that it tried to present itself as "street" and "hip."
> 
> I'm still waiting for you to explain how this desire is manifested by the management, but let's start with your definition of "street."



And indeed it does. And you can see how it is manifested in my previous post quoting from it's own website. Try reading it.

'Street' is slang for being 'hip', 'with it', the 'in crowd', 'where its at', 'edgy', 'chilled'.

You must know: the place I mean, a: _reasonably comfy place_ that looks like it _is trying to attract the trendy young things who flock to Brixton_...aka the fucking Albert!


----------



## fanta (Sep 26, 2006)

tarannau said:
			
		

> You went way beyond that Fanta, alleging cliqueness and suggesting that 'it is Brixton's hip pub.'



Yes, I did. It is. And?


----------



## fanta (Sep 26, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> How to make the Albert trendy:
> 
> 1 Rebrand!
> 2 Completely change the music policy
> ...



Yes you have missed something! 

Angrily deny it is trendy and cool! Be emphatic and a bit obssessed about this!

Call anyone who has the audacity to have a contrary opinion a tit.

If that doesn't work then find an excuse to bin the thread.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Blagsta (Sep 26, 2006)

fanta said:
			
		

> 'Street' is slang for being 'hip', 'with it', the 'in crowd', 'where its at', 'edgy', 'chilled'.



Can you be edgy and chilled at the same time?  

Oh and The Albert is not "street" - "street" has connotations of hip hop, The Bronx etc.  Not very Albert.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 26, 2006)

I see what fanta is getting at - "we're so uncool, we're cool" - "we're so non-image obsessed, that we go to, like a _normal_ pub, cos that just shows how we don't care about all that poncy 'cool' stuff"

and?

rather that than the fucking Living.


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 26, 2006)

i don't know quite why i'm bothering fanta, because you're just a trolling prick BUT.

how does one distinguish between someone who's genuinely not image-obsessed or anti-cool and someone who is?

You seem to be able to do it, so let us in on the secret.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Sep 26, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> i don't know quite why i'm bothering fanta, because you're just a trolling prick


"He disagrees with me and likes different things."


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 26, 2006)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> "He disagrees with me and likes different things."




No, Donna. That's not the case at all. Fanta's a proven - and i believe self-acknowledged - troll. You know that as well as I do. Is he to be your new pet cause, to defend against all those howwid people who know what he is and why he's here?


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Sep 26, 2006)

I imagine I will be dealing with the usual self-appointed Lords of Intolerance, yes.


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 26, 2006)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> I imagine I will be dealing with the usual self-appointed Lords of Intolerance, yes.




well, not with me, because I don't intend to see another thread erected as a monument to your piety.


----------



## Blagsta (Sep 26, 2006)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> I imagine I will be dealing with the usual self-appointed Lords of Intolerance, yes.



Oh the irony of it.


----------



## bluestreak (Sep 26, 2006)

hahahaha


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Sep 26, 2006)

Curiously, the last time I saw Blagsta in the Albert was one evening after a day which he had spent repeatedly calling me "cunt" on here. I let it pass though. I must be cool.


----------



## Kanda (Sep 26, 2006)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> Curiously, the last time I saw Blagsta in the Albert was one evening after a day which he had spent repeatedly calling me "cunt" on here. I let it pass though. I must be cool.



Or just resigned to the fact....


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2006)

fanta said:
			
		

> Yes you have missed something!
> 
> Angrily deny it is trendy and cool! Be emphatic and a bit obssessed about this!
> 
> ...


Oh dear.  Is this a, "I'm not winning the argument with people _who actually use the pub_ so I'll have a hissy fit instead," outburst?

Sure looks like one to me.


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2006)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> I imagine I will be dealing with the usual self-appointed Lords of Intolerance, yes.


I reckon you should take a peek through fanta's recent posting history and then reconsider any 'intolerance' claims.


----------



## Blagsta (Sep 26, 2006)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> Curiously, the last time I saw Blagsta in the Albert was one evening after a day which he had spent repeatedly calling me "cunt" on here. I let it pass though. I must be cool.



Oh, I thought you were the ineffectual freak who shouted something unintelligble at me as you left, leaving me a bit puzzled.  Sorry, must have mistook you for someone else.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Sep 26, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> I reckon you should take a peek through fanta's recent posting history and then reconsider any 'intolerance' claims.


Of course I'll do no such thing, since I don't accept that it's OK for people to engage in repeated abuse because they don't like another poster or their tactics.

I believe the board rules make a similar point.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Sep 26, 2006)

Blagsta said:
			
		

> Oh, I thought you were the ineffectual freak who shouted something unintelligble at me as you left, leaving me a bit puzzled.  Sorry, must have mistook you for someone else.


No, that was me. Unintelligible, but clearly memorable.


----------



## Blagsta (Sep 26, 2006)

Oh, and if I recall correctly, you were the one that started that particular little spat.  Something to do with my car getting towed illegally and you whining on about priviledge drivers.  Intolerant, moi?


----------



## Blagsta (Sep 26, 2006)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> No, that was me. Unintelligible, but clearly memorable.



I thought that was you.  Next time, instead of shouting something completely puzzling at me, come and speak to me face to face eh?

Don't construe this as a threat btw - it isn't.  I just think that if you have a problem with someone on the boards, speaking to them face to face often solves it - you get to realise that what comes across on the boards is merely a part of someones persona.  For instance, I'm sure you're not the insufferable snob irl that you come across as on here


----------



## Blagsta (Sep 26, 2006)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> Curiously, the last time I saw Blagsta in the Albert was one evening after a day which he had spent repeatedly calling me "cunt" on here. I let it pass though. I must be cool.



So in fact, you didn't "let it pass" did you?


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Sep 26, 2006)

Well I didn't exactly demand satisfaction on the heath at daybreak, did I?


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 26, 2006)

The new signage outside the Albert is a bit naff, but other than that I fully endorse the place.  But within Brixton my vote would still go to Harmony.  My favorite London pubs were always Biddy Mulligans in Kilburn and the now-defunct Mr. Pepys in Hackney, where I used to work.  I also quite like the Hobgoblin.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Sep 26, 2006)

Blagsta said:
			
		

> Next time, instead of shouting something completely puzzling at me, come and speak to me face to face eh?


"Man proposes polite conversation to chap he's repeatedly called a cunt".


----------



## Blagsta (Sep 26, 2006)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> Well I didn't exactly demand satisfaction on the heath at daybreak, did I?



No, but you shouted something at me.  That's far worse than I ever done to you.  Next time, come and have a proper chat eh?


----------



## Blagsta (Sep 26, 2006)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> "Man proposes polite conversation to chap he's repeatedly called a cunt".



Yes, donna, cos thats exactly what happened isn't it?


Does playing the victim ever get boring for you btw?


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 26, 2006)

Blagsta said:
			
		

> No, but you shouted something at me.  That's far worse than I ever done to you.  Next time, come and have a proper chat eh?



Oh alright, let's settle this here.  Donna, what did you shout at Blagsta?


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Sep 26, 2006)

Gawd, I dunno. Nothing complimentary, I imagine.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 26, 2006)

It's like kindergarten in here!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Sep 26, 2006)

Its everywhere..........


----------



## gabi (Sep 26, 2006)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> It's like kindergarten in here!



Nope, its like the Albert in here..


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 26, 2006)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> Gawd, I dunno. Nothing complimentary, I imagine.



Well that doesn't sound too bad.  Now Blagsta, is it true that you called Donna a cunt?


----------



## Kanda (Sep 26, 2006)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> It's like kindergarten in here!



Usual common denominator too....


----------



## Blagsta (Sep 26, 2006)

Personally, spats on the boards stay on the boards.  There's at least one person I've had a nasty row with on here who, when I met them irl, were fine, we got on fine and had the maturity to leave any board stuff where it belongs.  But hey, that's just me (and most others as far as I can see).


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2006)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> Of course I'll do no such thing, since I don't accept that it's OK for people to engage in repeated abuse because they don't like another poster or their tactics.


Err, you mean the kind of thing that fanta  is quite well known for, yes?


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Sep 26, 2006)

Blagsta said:
			
		

> Personally, spats on the boards stay on the boards.  There's at least one person I've had a nasty row with on here who, when I met them irl, were fine, we got on fine and had the maturity to leave any board stuff where it belongs.  But hey, that's just me (and most others as far as I can see).


In principle this is a fine idea: in practice you don't really want to scream "cunt" at people who you're going to meet in real life and then say they're two different worlds.

Because they're not, see. Especially not in the Albert.


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2006)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> The new signage outside the Albert is a bit naff, but other than that I fully endorse the place.


True, but that came about as a result of a design competition from locals. Maybe I should have had a go.






			
				phildwyer said:
			
		

> But within Brixton my vote would still go to Harmony.


 Really? So when was the last time you were there then, Phil?


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Sep 26, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Err, you mean the kind of thing that fanta  is quite well known for, yes?


Not by me: and if he were, my point would not be affected, would it?


----------



## Crispy (Sep 26, 2006)

Oh - gabi, for the record, I have never once taken part in, or overheard, a conversation in the albert where the particiapnts were discussing who was the most real or street. Doesn't happen. Would be ludicrous if it did, and I would take the piss quite rightly.


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2006)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> In principle this is a fine idea: in practice you don't really want to scream "cunt" at people who you're going to meet in real life and then say they're two different worlds.
> 
> Because they're not, see. Especially not in the Albert.


I *never* take grudges from online u75 spats into the real world, especially not the Albert.

Sure, I may be a bit wary of the person at first, but I always give them a chance.

Happily, there's only ever been one perspective-challenged twat who was unable to work out the difference between the real world and bulletin boards and he wont be posting here ever again as a result (despite trying every other week).


----------



## Blagsta (Sep 26, 2006)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> In principle this is a fine idea: in practice you don't really want to scream "cunt" at people who you're going to meet in real life and then say they're two different worlds.
> 
> Because they're not, see. Especially not in the Albert.



So you thought you'd shout at me in The Albert instead?  Good thinking there DF.  Lucky I'm not the violent type eh?


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Sep 26, 2006)

Blagsta said:
			
		

> So you thought you'd shout at me in The Albert instead?  Good thinking there DF.  Lucky I'm not the violent type eh?


Or vice versa. Sooner or later, if you're in the habit of screaming abuse at people on here, they'll be sombody who meet in "real life" and they'll be bigger than you.


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 26, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Really? So when was the last time you were there then, Phil?



Its been a while.  I used to go there when it was Mingles really, it was next door to the place I used to stay when in Brixton.  Why do you ask?


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2006)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> Its been a while.  I used to go there when it was Mingles really, it was next door to the place I used to stay when in Brixton.  Why do you ask?


Because it's changed quite a bit and a lot of people find the airport-style metal detectors a little less than welcoming these days.


----------



## Blagsta (Sep 26, 2006)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> Or vice versa. Sooner or later, if you're in the habit of screaming abuse at people on here, they'll be sombody who meet in "real life" and they'll be bigger than you.



Yes, donna, cos that's _exactly_ what happened isn't it?

Once you start taking responsibility for your part of the rows you get involved in on here, you'll be a lot happier and that chip on your shoulder will be a lot lighter.

Oh and one day, you'll shout at someone in the pub and they'll put you in hospital.  Think about it eh?


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 26, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Because it's changed quite a bit and a lot of people find the airport-style metal detectors a little less than welcoming these days.



It was a bad place in the 90's too.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Sep 26, 2006)

Blagsta said:
			
		

> Once you start taking responsibility for your part of the rows you get involved in on here


Yeah. Once I accept that if you disagree with me you can repeatedly call me a cunt - because you're apparently outside the rules - then I'll be much better off, eh?


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Sep 26, 2006)

Blagsta said:
			
		

> Oh and one day, you'll shout at someone in the pub and they'll put you in hospital.


There was a scene in Cracker to that effect, wasn't there? Robbie Coltrane asks the chap who's told him that whether he considers himself just the man for the job. (To Coltrane's disadvantage, that is very much the man's opinion, as I recall.)


----------



## Kanda (Sep 26, 2006)

Blagsta said:
			
		

> Oh and one day, you'll shout at someone in the pub and they'll put you in hospital.



Thats why he does it on the way out maybe? head start an'all


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Sep 26, 2006)

Kanda said:
			
		

> Thats why he does it on the way out maybe? head start an'all


Also it's packed in the Albert, so a few yards there's worth furlongs anywhere else...


----------



## Mr Retro (Sep 26, 2006)

*BAck on track maybe?*

In Stockwell but on the Brixton side (and if this thread hasn’t become fucked to bits) another good pub I often go to watch sport in is The Beehive. It’s an estate pub, well run and friendly, very good for watching all different sport but esp. football and GAA. A lot of first and second generation Irish drink in there but it’s not an Irish bar. 

Sketchy directions: Walk along Stockwell Road from Brixton and where Landor Road crosses Stockwell Road and becomes Sydney Road there is a turning after this into an estate and the pub is in there. 

Well worth the effort though and a great bar for a Sunday afternoon session.


----------



## lighterthief (Sep 26, 2006)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> My favorite London pubs were always Biddy Mulligans in Kilburn...


Or 'Bloody Milligans' as it became known when I frequented it in the mid 90s.


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2006)

Mr Retro said:
			
		

> In Stockwell but on the Brixton side (and if this thread hasn’t become fucked to bits) another good pub I often go to watch sport in is The Beehive.


It's a shame that the Plough/Plug in Stockwell remains closed.

That boozer could be a good 'un.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Sep 26, 2006)

Is that the one beyond the estate (after the Tube station) but before the Priory?


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 26, 2006)

lighterthief said:
			
		

> Or 'Bloody Milligans' as it became known when I frequented it in the mid 90s.



It was a hardcore republican bastion when I frequented it in the 80's.  Seemed to have spruced itself up a bit last time I was there, a year or so ago.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 26, 2006)

What's the name of that pub near where The Queen was, just off Stockwell Road? It might be on Dalyell Road or maybe Stansfield Road or Gately Road - one of those sidestreets - I only noticed it test riding my bike a few months ago. Looked quite nice, an old fellas' place.


----------



## lighterthief (Sep 26, 2006)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> It was a hardcore republican bastion when I frequented it in the 80's.  Seemed to have spruced itself up a bit last time I was there, a year or so ago.


Yes, I think it did have that reputation.  Not so noticeable in the 90s though - the Kingdom was fairly hardcore republican, I was berated once in the Black Lion for not standing up during some republican fighting anthem, and people associated with the Omagh bombings used to meet upstairs in the Cock Tavern.  All good fun.  Someone told me that the IRA used to collect openly in Kilburn in the early eighties?  

Anyhoo, back to Brixton!


----------



## Mr Retro (Sep 26, 2006)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> Is that the one beyond the estate (after the Tube station) but before the Priory?



I don't know The Priory but it's actually in an estate. Looking on Google maps and again walking from Brixton, you turn left off Stockwell Road onto Irving Grove (on your left is a playground of sorts and on your right is a terrace of houses). You then turn right and left and the pub is there on Crossford Street. 

If you are coming out of Stockwell Station you go right onto Clapham Road, Left onto Lingham Street, and left again onto Crossford Street.


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 26, 2006)

lighterthief said:
			
		

> Someone told me that the IRA used to collect openly in Kilburn in the early eighties?



Indeed they did, in all the pubs along the High Rd.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Sep 26, 2006)

Mr Retro said:
			
		

> I don't know The Priory.


Ah well, I strongly recommend you make good the gap in your knowledge!


----------



## Mr Retro (Sep 26, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> It's a shame that the Plough/Plug in Stockwell remains closed.
> 
> That boozer could be a good 'un.



I think that every time I pass it. So many people living around there too, and the area has got relatively few pubs, you'd think it would be worth somebodys while to open it.


----------



## Mr Retro (Sep 26, 2006)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> Ah well, I strongly recommend you make good the gap in your knowledge!



I will this Friday! Thanks for the recommendation, I love finding new pubs!


----------



## fanta (Sep 26, 2006)

Crispy said:
			
		

> rather that than the fucking Living.



Well, I'm with you on that one at least.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 26, 2006)

The Priory Arms is probably my favourite boozer in South London, except maybe The Albert Arms in E&C or The Montague Arms in New Cross.


----------



## fanta (Sep 26, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Oh dear.  Is this a, "I'm not winning the argument with people _who actually use the pub_ so I'll have a hissy fit instead," outburst?



But I do use the pub, albeit infrequently. 

I just happen to have the audacity to not share your opinion of the place. And that is what you seem to find intolerable.


----------



## fanta (Sep 26, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> i don't know quite why i'm bothering fanta, because you're just a trolling prick BUT.



Oh, please don't bother then Dubversion for your tediously, mundane name calling is eye-wateringly dull in the extreme.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 26, 2006)

I also only use the Albert occasionally. It's a bit too clean for scrubbers like me, being one of those flashy town centre boozers and all.

But unlike Fanta, I'm not going to imply that the landlord's trying to make the pub 'hip','trendy' or 'edgy' or hint that it's some kind of middle-class haven, based on a single incidence of the word 'cool' on a website. That'd frankly be a load of irrational bollocks.


----------



## Blagsta (Sep 26, 2006)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> Yeah. Once I accept that if you disagree with me you can repeatedly call me a cunt - because you're apparently outside the rules - then I'll be much better off, eh?



When you realise that the way you come across on here winds people up immensely and that you actually come across as _very_ antagonistic, you'll have an easier time on here.  

Simple really.


----------



## fanta (Sep 26, 2006)

tarannau said:
			
		

> I also only use the Albert occasionally. It's a bit too clean for scrubbers like me, being one of those flashy town centre boozers and all.
> 
> But unlike Fanta, I'm not going to imply that the landlord's trying to make the pub 'hip','trendy' or 'edgy' or hint that it's some kind of middle-class haven, based on a single incidence of the word 'cool' on a website. That'd frankly be a load of irrational bollocks.



I neither know nor care who is individually responsible, I'm just pointing out that I agree with what the place's website and other reviews from various sites say about the place.

Remind us all again how you grew up in Brixton Tarannau. I love hearing that story.


----------



## Kanda (Sep 26, 2006)

fanta said:
			
		

> Remind us all again how you grew up in Brixton Tarannau. I love hearing that story.



And this matters why? Or are you simply trying to antagonise more??


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Sep 26, 2006)

Blagsta said:
			
		

> When you realise that the way you come across on here winds people up immensely and that you actually come across as _very_ antagonistic, you'll have an easier time on here.


Fanks mister.

Alternatively, you could behave yourself.


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2006)

fanta said:
			
		

> I just happen to have the audacity to not share your opinion of the place. And that is what you seem to find intolerable.


Don't you ever get bored trying to stir things up? 

Oh, and by the way: The Albert? "Street?" _ Bwahahaha!!!11!1!!!_


----------



## Blagsta (Sep 26, 2006)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> Fanks mister.
> 
> Alternatively, you could behave yourself.



Passive-aggresive is the term I think.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 26, 2006)

Kanda said:
			
		

> And this matters why? Or are you simply trying to antagonise more??



He's a nice chap that Fanta isn't he? I always treat his posts and _honestly-held_ opinions with the respect they deserve.

I tell you, I'm glad that there are folks just like him who'll stick up for the working class locals of Brixton in such a routine way. It's not patronising, divisive or hypocritical at all, oh no, not a bit. Without his sterling efforts I've no doubts that we'd be overrun by despoiling cocktail-swigging yuppies or curmudgeonly old gobshites speaking nonsense to get a rise.

Actually....


----------



## fanta (Sep 26, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Don't you ever get bored trying to stir things up?
> 
> Oh, and by the way: The Albert? "Street?" _ Bwahahaha!!!11!1!!!_



Is that it?

Because I don't share your opinion I'm trying to stir things up?

Stop being so juvenile.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 26, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> What's the name of that pub near where The Queen was, just off Stockwell Road? It might be on Dalyell Road or maybe Stansfield Road or Gately Road - one of those sidestreets - I only noticed it test riding my bike a few months ago. Looked quite nice, an old fellas' place.


Ahem
Does no-one know?

I'll have a nose myself this evening


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2006)

fanta said:
			
		

> Because I don't share your opinion I'm trying to stir things up?
> 
> Stop being so juvenile.


It's not about my opinion. You claimed that the Albert was actively trying to be more "street" and "hip" and I keep asking you how this policy is supposedly being pursued by the management.

Will you finally explain this now please?


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 26, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Ahem
> Does no-one know?
> 
> I'll have a nose myself this evening




I know the one you mean and it's named after the road it's on.. hang on will take a gander..

ETA.. or maybe it isn't.. I think it's on one of the corners of Combermere Road... although could be talking bullshit!


----------



## fanta (Sep 26, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> It's not about my opinion. You claimed that the Albert was actively trying to be more "street" and "hip" and I keep asking you how this policy is supposedly being pursued by the management.
> 
> Will you finally explain this now please?



I've made it painfully clear that is the case in my opinion, and I've even posted up various reviews that imply the same thing.

Honest, I have. Why can't you just at least finally read them and try to absorb that information? You might not like it. You don't have to like it, so don't worry.

Either that or get someone to call me a 'cunt' again.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 26, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> It's not about my opinion. You claimed that the Albert was actively trying to be more "street" and "hip" and I keep asking you how this policy is supposedly being pursued by the management.
> 
> Will you finally explain this now please?


I'm not sure if it's worth continuing this line of questioning


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2006)

fanta said:
			
		

> Either that or get someone to call me a 'cunt' again.


Exactly when and where did I "get someone" to call you a cunt please?


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 26, 2006)

Blagsta said:
			
		

> When you realise that the way you come across on here winds people up immensely and that you actually come across as _very_ antagonistic, you'll have an easier time on here.



I can't say I've noticed Donna having a particularly "difficult" time on here right now.


----------



## pooka (Sep 26, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Ahem
> Does no-one know?
> 
> I'll have a nose myself this evening




Duke of Lorne?


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Sep 26, 2006)

I always thought Lorne had a Marquis.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 26, 2006)

pooka said:
			
		

> Duke of Lorne?


Possibly - what is it like?


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 26, 2006)

This threads a trainwreck since I last posted  , but all I just want to say that the Albert is OK. Not my favourite pub, by any means, and I used to have serious problems with it in its non-ale period, but at least -- usually -- you can now get a decent/well kept pint of IPA or Abbott.

There are other pubs in Brixton which seem to have far less of a range of drinkers (and ages) than the Albert, and all sorts of groups of people whether scruffy old hippies in their forties like myself, or all sorts and kinds of older AND younger, smarter and less smartly dressed, don't feel out of place there, then I'd have though suggestions/hints of cliquey in-crowdness are patently ridiculous. It's a pretty welcoming place overall IMO.

It's not a matter of being 'intolerent' of another view -- if people want to think its unwelocming, or painfully hip or striving to be, or whatever,  that's up to them. But as far as I -- a non Brixtonite! -- can see such a perception is so at odds with reality as to be mystifying. Assuming people REALLY think it ...

No doubt I'll be accused of saying this just because tarannau and Dub and the editor are though.


----------



## Mr Retro (Sep 26, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Ahem
> Does no-one know?
> 
> I'll have a nose myself this evening



I've been trying to think of the name of the place I think you are talking about. It's driving me mad. Is it the pub with the green tiling on the outside? If it is it's better from the outside than it is inside. 

Nice enough and again friendly and good staff but a bit dead and I remember the choice being very poor. 

Last time I was in there a group of old fellas trouped in and the landlady ceremoniously laid a green cloth out for dominos for them to play. When they were finished the cloth was reverently folded up and stored away for the next visit. I really liked that.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 26, 2006)

A cloth on the table? That must impede play surely - how did they get a properly loud noise when they slammed the dominos down?


----------



## stevepinker (Sep 26, 2006)

I like the Prince Albert in Coldharbour Lane its chilled, cool and hip , and dare i say not just full of middle class whites like some pubs in brixton. Nice to see a pub thats not just a ghetto for the trendy club


----------



## Dave Mullen (Sep 26, 2006)

I was in there with the missus the other week and I asked a couple who were standing by a table if it was ok if we sat there. They said yes then just as we sat down the bloke snatched his bag from beside the seat and gave us a right look. It may be welcoming if your there all the time and you know everyone. However if you're not a regular I have found that people can get snotty with you for no reason.


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 26, 2006)

stevepinker said:
			
		

> I like the Prince Albert in Coldharbour Lane its chilled, cool and hip



When were you last there?


----------



## stevepinker (Sep 26, 2006)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> When were you last there?



I've had a quick drink in there a few times while trying to score crack , do you work there


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 26, 2006)

stevepinker said:
			
		

> I've had a quick drink in there a few times while trying to score crack



You won't find any crack in the Albert, I can assure you of that.  Or do you need some Dutch courage before facing the CHL dealers?


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2006)

stevepinker said:
			
		

> I've had a quick drink in there a few times while trying to score crack , do you work there


He doesn't work there, but Phil's specialist subject is telling us all about what goes on in pubs he barely knows and very, very rarely visits.


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 26, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> He doesn't work there, but Phil's specialist subject is telling us all about what goes on in pubs he barely knows and very, very rarely visits.



Oh please, you bang on about New York enough.  I know the Albert a lot better than you know NYC.  And anyway, are you disputing anything I've said about the place?


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2006)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> I know the Albert a lot better than you know NYC.









Fantastic stuff!


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 26, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Fantastic stuff!



I don't pull you up when you go on about Harlem and the Lower East Side, both places where I've lived for years.  So what's your problem with me voicing my opinion about the Albert?  I've been going there for years, met you in there ten years ago iirc.


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2006)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> I don't pull you up when you go on about Harlem and the Lower East Side, both places where I've lived for years.


Where on these boards have I been "going on" about Harlem, Phil?


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 26, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Where on these boards have I been "going on" about Harlem, Phil?



Here:

http://www.urban75.org/photos/newyork/harlem-new-york.html


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2006)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> Here:
> http://www.urban75.org/photos/newyork/harlem-new-york.html


You seem unable to comprehend the question, so here it is again:






			
				phildwyer said:
			
		

> *Where on these boards *have I been "going on" about Harlem, Phil?


See that bit? _On the boards._

 

Oh, and I know you're desperate to save face here, but posting up some photos from the area hardly equates to "banging on about Harlem."


----------



## stevepinker (Sep 26, 2006)

New york has a few nice dimly lit bars i had a great time there last year while trying to score some crack


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 26, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> You seem unable to comprehend the question, so here it is again:See that bit? _On the boards._
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I know you're desperate to save face here, but posting up some photos from the area hardly equates to "banging on about Harlem."



I said "going on about" Harlem.  I said "banging on about" New York.  Which you do.  Do you find me coming along and carping "Editor's specialist subject is telling us all about a city he barely knows and very, very rarely visits?"  You do not.  And yet when I presume to speak of Brixton, a place I visit far more frequently than you visit NYC, that is *precisely* the response I get.


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2006)

stevepinker said:
			
		

> New york has a few nice dimly lit bars i had a great time there last year while trying to score some crack


No one could accuse you of not showing commitment in your quest for crack.


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 26, 2006)

stevepinker said:
			
		

> New york has a few nice dimly lit bars i had a great time there last year while trying to score some crack



It sounds to me as though you don't really try to score any crack at all but just lurk in bars all day long.


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 26, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> No one could accuse you of not showing commitment in your quest for crack.



I can.  In fact I just have.  People who really want to score crack don't sit around in the bars of Brixton and New York all day, spending their crack money on beer.  Stevepinker is a fake crackhead if you ask me.


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2006)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> And yet when I presume to speak of Brixton, a place I visit far more frequently than you visit NYC, that is *precisely* the response I get.


This dishonest bullshit really isn't fooling anyone, you know. What's New York got to do with anything? You don't even live there and this is the *Brixton* forum! Got that?

Oh and no amount of desperate weasling from you is going to get you out of your idiotic claim that I "go on about" Harlem on these boards.

Mind you, if you want an example of someone "going on" about a topic, I don't need to look any further than this very forum where you're keen to pipe in with your ill-informed gems of knowledge from afar.

After all, it wasn't that long ago you were cluelessly insisting that all the _bar staff _ in Brixton pubs packed heat! 

"Are you a transexual barmaid that's pleased to see me or is that a gun in your pocket?"


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2006)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> I can.  In fact I just have.  People who really want to score crack don't sit around in the bars of Brixton and New York all day, spending their crack money on beer.


Oh for fuck's sake.
What's the matter with you today?


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 26, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> After all, it wasn't that long ago you were cluelessly insisting that all the _bar staff _ in Brixton pubs packed heat!



That is simply not true, as you know perfectly well.  I said I knew of *one* pub in Brixton where a gun was kept behind the bar.  Which I do.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 26, 2006)

Oh stop it *both* of you.


----------



## pooka (Sep 26, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Possibly - what is it like?



Like you say....classic old style pub...lovely frontage on a corner.Bit run down inside. Last time I was in the landlord was having a night off and left the place in the place custody of a diminutive barman with an aggressive streak....seemed like he wanted to pick an arguement with everyone in the pub, much to the clientel's ammusement. Oh, and he couldn't add up.


----------



## stevepinker (Sep 26, 2006)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> I can.  In fact I just have.  People who really want to score crack don't sit around in the bars of Brixton and New York all day, spending their crack money on beer.  Stevepinker is a fake crackhead if you ask me.



I would never dare to say i am more of a crackhead than you , In fact i wouldn't say i'm a crackhead at all


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 26, 2006)

stevepinker said:
			
		

> i wouldn't say i'm a crackhead at all



Nor would I.  If you can't score crack in New York or Brixton you are a pisspoor crackhead indeed.


----------



## fanta (Sep 26, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Exactly when and where did I "get someone" to call you a cunt please?



You didn't. Dubsomeoneorother did, it was just a suggestion. Fellah. 

Can't we just not agree civily? I reckon the place is how I describe, that doesn't stop me going there.

You don't agree. That's ok.


----------



## Blagsta (Sep 26, 2006)

I've been thinking about this.  I apologise to you DF for calling you a cunt.  It was over the top.  Sorry.

However - when I post a thread about how Lambeth council are making money by towing away cars unfairly (something which is well acknowledged by most people) and that it cost me and my partner £200 (more than the value of the car) to get it back.  Well, lets just say you don't exactly invite a polite response by ranting about how car drivers are always complaining and that they deserve to be treated unfairly.  Its not exactly going to endear you to me is it?


----------



## fanta (Sep 26, 2006)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> This threads a trainwreck since I last posted  , but all I just want to say that the Albert is OK. Not my favourite pub, by any means, and I used to have serious problems with it in its non-ale period, but at least -- usually -- you can now get a decent/well kept pint of IPA or Abbott.
> 
> There are other pubs in Brixton which seem to have far less of a range of drinkers (and ages) than the Albert, and all sorts of groups of people whether scruffy old hippies in their forties like myself, or all sorts and kinds of older AND younger, smarter and less smartly dressed, don't feel out of place there, then I'd have though suggestions/hints of cliquey in-crowdness are patently ridiculous. It's a pretty welcoming place overall IMO.
> 
> ...




*Post Reported!*

This is exactly the sort of insidious nasty thing I’ve been talking (apologies to those who thought it was just moaning!) about. And it saddens me to have to say I told you so.  

I know the mods have too much on their plates, and I thank them for their efforts, but how can they let this sort of horrid trolling to happen?  

I  challenge *you* _MR TROLL_ to prove me wrong about this???

Sorry to derail the thread folks, but this needs to be fucking said!!!

Why not post up a poll asking users* to vote who they think is telling the truth about this? Well, do you dare do that? Do you? Well, do you?

No, I didn’t think so. No.

I’ve always loved the Albert and I can’t stand this sort totally totally cynical shit-stiring, I mean, what is the point of it?**





*And I’d ask all users to be honest in this because this *is* important  

**Yes, I am off to put my head in the gas oven.


----------



## RaverDrew (Sep 26, 2006)

fanta said:
			
		

> *Post Reported!*
> 
> This is exactly the sort of insidious nasty thing I’ve been talking (apologies to those who thought it was just moaning!) about. And it saddens me to have to say I told you so.
> 
> ...



you what ?


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 26, 2006)

fanta said:
			
		

> *Post Reported!*
> 
> This is exactly the sort of insidious nasty thing I’ve been talking (apologies to those who thought it was just moaning!) about. And it saddens me to have to say I told you so.
> 
> ...



Post reported.

Its is just this kind of lying, shit-stirring and outright trolling* that has led to Fanta's near-total lack of support on these boards.  His primary purpose here is to disrupt, and ALMOST everyone agrees with me when I say that.**

Of course I have got Fanta on ignore now, but it doesn't really do any good because he uses his special Troll Powers to get inside my brain and shout rude things when I'm asleep.  That's bang out of order imo.

I know I SHOULDN'T respond to his ceaseless goading, but I'm only HUMAN.***  Apols to everyone else in the world**** I know that you all (ALMOST) love me and hate Fanta, just like I do.  I MAY be back with further comments later--as long as Fanta will stop his crafty, subtle, banned/returning-style trollscum whispering in my ears WHENEVER I'm sitting on the toilet.*****    

* I realize that I MAY have been guilty of this in the past, but ONLY in response to the most vile provoacation imaginable.
** At least they SAY they do in private--could do with a BIT more public support tbh.
*** Despite the sly, insiduous accusations levelled by SOME (two or three at most) posters that I am in fact a giant pink rabbit.
**** By which I mean ALMOST everyone--the exceptions (four or five at most) know who they are.
***** Which is quite a lot these days.  That's how they get to me, its bang out of order imo.


----------



## fanta (Sep 26, 2006)

Lead me to the gallows.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Sep 26, 2006)

Blagsta said:
			
		

> I've been thinking about this.  I apologise to you DF for calling you a cunt.  It was over the top.  Sorry.
> 
> However - when I post a thread about how Lambeth council are making money by towing away cars unfairly (something which is well acknowledged by most people) and that it cost me and my partner £200 (more than the value of the car) to get it back.  Well, lets just say you don't exactly invite a polite response by ranting about how car drivers are always complaining and that they deserve to be treated unfairly.  Its not exactly going to endear you to me is it?


If it's what I'd said, it wouldn't: it wasn't what I'd said. there was, as ever a great deal of assuming people held given opinions because their opinions were not those of those doing the assuming.

But let it pass. Your apology is gracious and accepted.


----------



## Blagsta (Sep 26, 2006)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> If it's what I'd said, it wouldn't: it wasn't what I'd said.



It was the gist of what you said DF, even if it wasn't what you actually meant.

Oh well, never mind.


----------



## pk (Sep 26, 2006)

Still stalking William I see?

You sad, sad little man.

At least Fanta's got his mental problems as an excuse.




			
				phildwyer said:
			
		

> Post reported.
> 
> Its is just this kind of lying, shit-stirring and outright trolling* that has led to Fanta's near-total lack of support on these boards.  His primary purpose here is to disrupt, and ALMOST everyone agrees with me when I say that.**
> 
> ...


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 26, 2006)

*One quoted post, one actually seen post ....*

I seem to be being somewhat _viciously_ attacked by not just one but two regular shitstirrers. That would seem to be largely  on the basis that I said I thought the Albert, while not my favourite pub, is OK for me ...


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 26, 2006)

so i was in the albert again tonight. 

pretty much the same quotient of irish fellas, after-work drinkers, regular folk and nobody in particular.

i was DAZZLED by the white heat of the social whirl, me. ANTI-COOL, MATE


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 27, 2006)

You trendy twat!!  

</achingly 'cool' Albert in crowd banter  >


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 27, 2006)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> Post reported.
> 
> Its is just this kind of lying, shit-stirring and outright trolling* that has led to Fanta's near-total lack of support on these boards.  His primary purpose here is to disrupt, and ALMOST everyone agrees with me when I say that.**
> 
> ...


I didn't know you had a sense of humour, but you just made me laugh a lot. Fair play.


----------



## pk (Sep 27, 2006)

*reports above post with trusty Blackberry 56000 from a dark corner behind the deejay booth of The Albert*


----------



## linerider (Sep 27, 2006)

Blagsta said:
			
		

> Can you be edgy and chilled at the same time?
> 
> Oh and The Albert is not "street" - "street" has connotations of hip hop, The Bronx etc.  Not very Albert.


The albert is "street" it's got tables out front.


----------



## pk (Sep 27, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I think the reason you don't like the Albert is the reason you don't like most things - the problem's with you, not everyone else. You are the Eeyore of U75.



  Post of the thread so far.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Sep 27, 2006)

I am in fact an admirer of Eeyore, who seems to me to have an accurate and well-judged perspective on life. He's always been one of my role models from fiction, along with Marvin the Paranoid Android and Frazer out of Dad's Army.

Not sure any of them would have been comfortable in the Albert.


----------



## Mr Retro (Sep 27, 2006)

Thread FUBAR  And I love pubs and talking about them, me.  

^
|
|
|
|

* Does using tech-speak there make me Hoxton-Street?


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 27, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I didn't know you had a sense of humour, but you just made me laugh a lot. Fair play.



WTF????   

You're finding a totally nasty arse being a totally nasty arse amusing and entertaining??

You've got a screw loose mate. Bizarre.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm taking off and nuking this thread from orbit. It's the only way to be sure.


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2006)

The boards can no longer stand it, cap'n Crispy.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Sep 27, 2006)

Scotty looking roguish? That's a rare shot.


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 27, 2006)

Mr Retro said:
			
		

> Thread FUBAR  And I love pubs and talking about them, me.
> 
> ^
> |
> ...




No i doesn't but it reminds me of Old Style Pilsener


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 27, 2006)

Crispy said:
			
		

> I'm taking off and nuking this thread from orbit. It's the only way to be sure.



That's one solution -- not the only one though.


----------



## Mr Retro (Sep 27, 2006)

twisted said:
			
		

> No i doesn't but it reminds me of Old Style Pilsener



One can but try.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 27, 2006)

Mr Retro said:
			
		

> Thread FUBAR  And I love pubs and talking about them, me.
> 
> ^
> |
> ...



Ah, you tried Mr R. Your efforts have been noted and a special 'pub afficianado' badge is in the post.

For some reason, I still haven't been back to the Canterbury. Your posts reminded me how much I liked that pub on the odd visit there - it's the sort of place that you go for a quick pint in and end up absorbed by the pool table, the finest selection of pub snacks in Brixton and the jukebox.


----------



## Mr Retro (Sep 27, 2006)

tarannau said:
			
		

> Ah, you tried Mr R. Your efforts have been noted and a special 'pub afficianado' badge is in the post.
> 
> For some reason, I still haven't been back to the Canterbury. Your posts reminded me how much I liked that pub on the odd visit there - it's the sort of place that you go for a quick pint in and end up absorbed by the pool table, the finest selection of pub snacks in Brixton and the jukebox.



They've got rid of the pool table  . 

The 2 new tv's on either side of the bar often show different things (last saturday TV1 - X Factor TV2 - Ryder Cup) so it was almost always covered up to make room for the punters and I suppose it was just in the way. 

Pub snacks and Jukie still going strong though!


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 27, 2006)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> WTF????
> 
> You're finding a totally nasty arse being a totally nasty arse amusing and entertaining??
> 
> You've got a screw loose mate. Bizarre.


Chill dude.
It was funny. It might be malicious but it was quite an accurate parody of your posting style.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 27, 2006)

Mr Retro said:
			
		

> They've got rid of the pool table  .




NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. 

Oh well, at least I can say I won my last game there. Against a drunk policeman and all.

I remember the pub snack selection there fondly as well. Cheese Moments (the nastiest snack of all, but so well suited to making you sup more), twiglets, pork scratchings, mini Garlic baguettes in a packet (grim) - all it needed was a jar of pickled eggs on the counter and I'd probably have been overwhelmed with excitement. 

I occasionally used to pop in there on behalf of my old boss to pick up Taytos for her. IIRC they were the Northern Irish versions, which of course (according to her) taste much better than the ROI ones in different colour bags...


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 27, 2006)

tarannau said:
			
		

> I occasionally used to pop in there on behalf of my old boss to pick up Taytos for her. IIRC they were the Northern Irish versions, which of course (according to her) taste much better than the ROI ones in different colour bags...



See, someone else was making this very same claim viz Tayto from north vs south, and I assumed it was regionalist bullshit


----------



## tarannau (Sep 27, 2006)

It probably is regionalist bullshit, but you can't really fault someone for wanting the true taste of home - they just wouldn't feel right if they were in different colour packaging.

Besides, I'm in no position to talk. I've got relatives who'll roll their eyes and tut loudly if I say 'rice and peas' rather than the Guyanese "peas and rice.' It's very, very important not to kowtow to those arrogant Jamaicans you see...


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 27, 2006)

tarannau said:
			
		

> It probably is regionalist bullshit, but you can't really fault someone for wanting the true taste of home - they just wouldn't feel right if they were in different colour packaging.
> 
> Besides, I'm in no position to talk. I've got relatives who'll roll their eyes and tut loudly if I say 'rice and peas' rather than the Guyanese "peas and rice.' It's very, very important not to kowtow to those arrogant Jamaicans you see...



You Little Islander loser


----------



## tarannau (Sep 27, 2006)

Pah. The thing about the Guyanese is that we've got a bigger mainland than all of them - we're above island status.

Ok, so we're a colony on the South American mainland (next to Brazil) and the country's about 80% rainforest, with most of the population squeezed into Georgetown. And we've not got a single decent beach to speak of either. but let's not speak about that...

Best rum of all comes from Guyana - where would be without Demerara?


----------



## Mr Retro (Sep 27, 2006)

Speaking of who has the best Taytos in an Irish pub is a no-no. It's more emotive than de Valera v Collins.


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 27, 2006)

Mr Retro said:
			
		

> Speaking of who has the best Taytos in an Irish pub is a no-no. It's more emotive than de Valera v Collins.



it's all to do with the spuds themselves and everyone knows that the north has the best


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 27, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Chill dude.
> It was funny. It might be malicious but it was quite an accurate parody of your posting style.



Whatever floats yer boat , but he was still being not just a malicious but also a nasty arse.

If I'd seen him attack someone else in that way (which it's probable I wouldn't have, because I have him ignore and only see his posts when they're quoted), then if I'd somehow found it funny I'd probably have kept it to myself rather than encourage him ...

But you know my views. I can't legislate for different peoples' reactions  which is probably just as well ...


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 27, 2006)

I don't make enemies here (at least I try not to) - if I think someone's a dick but they say something funny or that I agree with, I will say so. I'm not going to automatically disagree with someone who acts belligerantly with other people. I can think for myself thanks. 
For instance, I clash with Donna sometimes but I still like him and find some of his posts interesting. I think Dub and ed go over the top sometimes, but usually say so, even though I like em a lot. PK can be the worst kind of prick but I still think he's a diamond. I think you take things way too seriously sometimes and I say so, but we get on in real life don't we?


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 27, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I don't make enemies here (at least I try not to) - if I think someone's a dick but they say something funny or that I agree with, I will say so. I'm not going to automatically disagree with someone who acts belligerantly with other people. I can think for myself thanks.
> For instance, I clash with Donna sometimes but I still like him and find some of his posts interesting. I think Dub and ed go over the top sometimes, but usually say so, even though I like em a lot. PK can be the worst kind of prick but I still think he's a diamond. I think you take things way too seriously sometimes and I say so, but we get on in real life don't we?



I think our differences online are far less overall than are apparant.

I agree with most of what you say about the other posters -- little as I agree with Donna's take on the subject of dwyer, I like a lot of his other with contributions. And the others you mention have their on and off days just like any of us.

But dwyer's in a class of his own for nastiness at times. I've put him on ignore because his nastiness (and other peoples' defence of it/insistence on only ever criticising his opponents) was as you hint getting to me too much. The ignore thing has helped a good deal, I clash with him far far less now, which makes the previous slice of nastiness (as I said, 'satire' my arse) that much more gratuitous and unnecessary. Not finding that kind of thing (directed at me personally) funny in the slightest, isn't 'taking things too seriously', it's quite legitimately objecting to someone getting away with being an utterly unpleasant twat.

If you find that kind of nastiness funny that's up to you (never said otherwise -- you say something, I disagree, we're both able to do that, that's how it works). But I'm somewhat surprised cos you're a pretty decent person in real life and on here.

If that's 'taking stuff too seriously' tough shit. The unpleasantness in his post wasn't aimed at you. Wish I'd never seen it -- the suggestion in another thread for a super ignore function that allows you to not see quoted posts by people on ignore, would be great if such was technically possible.

With one long past, long banned exception, dwyer's the only poster here that I've ever had on ignore.


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 27, 2006)

Bollocks, didn't really want that one to be a page topper ... 

Was in the Hob last night prior to Khans. The bar people were nice and the Hobgoblin beer was fine, but the atmosphere did strike me as really seedy and run down. That place has such potential, with only a very few changes (ie NOT wholesale upmarketising or gentrifying!), to be so much more lively popular and welcoming all round. 

Perhaps a Tuesday night isn't the best time to criticise it for it being half empty though!


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 27, 2006)

Sure, it's malicious, but don't know why you choose to be so hurt by it, just roll with it. You're giving him what he wants. Can't you take a joke with good will, even if it's not made with it? It's the only way IMO if you want to stay calm


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I think Dub and ed go over the top sometimes....


No way! That's the most outrageous thing that's ever been said by anyone on these boards ever. In fact, anywhere in the entire history of this planet.


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 27, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Sure, it's malicious, but don't know why you choose to be so hurt by it, just roll with it. You're giving him what he wants. Can't you take a joke with good will, even if it's not made with it? It's the only way IMO if you want to stay calm




There is another option actually 

Why should I have to bear the responsibility for his nastiness? Smacks of target blaming on your part. If I ended up completely ignoring him (I'm already three quarters there anyway) then he'd only turn his shittiness machine onto somebody else.

What he said wasn't 'just' a joke -- it was gratuitous shittiness and you know it. Can't stop you finding that funny if you choose, but there wasn't any need to encourage him to get up to more of it. Not that he needs such encouragement ...


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 27, 2006)




----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 27, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

>



*Fuck off Muckspreader!!!*


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2006)




----------



## phildwyer (Sep 27, 2006)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> If I ended up completely ignoring him (I'm already three quarters there anyway)



I didn't realize the ignore button had such gradations.  This one goes to eleven!  But seriously William, you should learn to laugh at yourself a little bit.  There is always a degree of affection in parody.


----------



## Hollis (Sep 27, 2006)

Great idea phil! 

Maybe someone should suggest the 'Partially on Ignore' button for the next version.


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 27, 2006)

Please don't tell me, I don't need to know. No doubt it involved selective quotation, malicious distortion, with a generous side helping of sneering ...


----------



## chegrimandi (Sep 27, 2006)

I have always found it a bit bizarre in the Effra the way that nearly all the black customers sit in that one bit by the pool table and the predominantly, white younger, customers seem to sit in the bit where the music is...why is that? Its not something I've experienced quite so blatantly in a pub before....


----------



## tarannau (Sep 27, 2006)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> Was in the Hob last night prior to Khans. The bar people were nice and the Hobgoblin beer was fine, but the atmosphere did strike me as really seedy and run down. T



Oi! I was in there last night with a few pals. Seedy eh - I think I knew pretty much everyone in there.

  

I did actually see the U75 crew come in and editor popped over (to our seedy table) but you were all pretty much over to Khan's by the time I twigged.

It is run down though, which is why I don't recommend the place to newbies. I feel a bit sorry for Donald the manager - from what I understand he's no budget, the lease is up shortly and they're all treading water as a result. The place needs a big chunk spent on it - the toilets apparently need major work pipewise for example - and noone's that willing to invest with no long term plan in place. 

Still a second home for us though. One of the most friendly and genuinely mixed locals in Brixton ime - although I'm aware the 'characters' in there put people off at times.


----------



## chegrimandi (Sep 27, 2006)

I like the hob - not been in for a while though...was a good fun pub....


----------



## tarannau (Sep 27, 2006)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> I have always found it a bit bizarre in the Effra the way that nearly all the black customers sit in that one bit by the pool table and the predominantly, white younger, customers seem to sit in the bit where the music is...why is that? Its not something I've experienced quite so blatantly in a pub before....




It's not so true now they've knocked a bit of the wall through, but it was a bit that way in the past. In fact it's pretty mixed between the two now.

TBH, I always found that more of a result of the jazz than anything else. The daytime drinkers, dominos players and regulars (mostly black) mostly congregated in the quieter saloon bar, avoiding the sax parping, whilst the remainder of the later/after work customers could often only find sitting space in the main bar.

It never felt unwelcoming to anyone to be honest. I've had many a drink in either and watched the football happily in the saloon bar often enough. And, as anyone will know from the (one room) lock-ins in the past, the whole place would blend together easily enough.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 27, 2006)

Who are these 'characters' in The Hob? Criminals? I've only been there a few times - just looks like a normal big pub, slightly characterless in fact.


----------



## chegrimandi (Sep 27, 2006)

tarannau said:
			
		

> TBH, I always found that more of a result of the jazz than anything else. The daytime drinkers, dominos players and regulars (mostly black) mostly congregated in the quieter saloon bar, avoiding the sax parping, whilst the remainder of the later/after work customers could often only find sitting space in the main bar.
> 
> It never felt unwelcoming to anyone to be honest. I've had many a drink in either and watched the football happily in the saloon bar often enough. And, as anyone will know from the (one room) lock-ins in the past, the whole place would blend together easily enough.



the music is quite a likely explanation true....and I agree it never made me unwelcome - just used to strike me as odd...


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 27, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Who are these 'characters' in The Hob?



Well the most prominent in my mind is the very posh white rasta who's always talking weird crap in an unfeasibly loud voice (seriously, I'm not taking the piss, there really is such a person).


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2006)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> Well the most prominent in my mind is the very posh white rasta who's always talking weird crap in an unfeasibly loud voice (seriously, I'm not taking the piss, there really is such a person).


He's not white. Or a rasta.


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 27, 2006)

Ah, Dwyer's now having a pop at P***r is he, about whom he knows absolutely fuck all, and who happens to be a mate of mine.

Good work, Dwyer - you keep making stuff up, we'll keep demonstrating that you're full of shit


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 27, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> He's not white. Or a rasta.



He looks like both.  He's a big U2 fan, which suggests the former but not the latter.  He don't half go on, I know that much.


----------



## Kanda (Sep 27, 2006)

So if you like U2 you're white???

/laff

(not suggesting ANYONE should like U2 Dub! Honest!)


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 27, 2006)

Kanda said:
			
		

> So if you like U2 you're white???



Yes.  No matter what your skin colour.


----------



## Mr Retro (Sep 27, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> He's not white. Or a rasta.



When I saw him at the County Fair a while back I nearly collapsed "Theres the guy who's always in the Hob - not in the Hob"


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 27, 2006)

tarannau said:
			
		

> Oi! I was in there last night with a few pals. Seedy eh - I think I knew pretty much everyone in there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't mean the customers were seedy!!!   Just the dingy physical atmosphere ... I've never had any particular problems with any 'characters'.

It's a shame, because I speak as someone who likes the place and would like it more with relatively few (and sensitive/limited) improvements ... ones that don't drive people away ...

What you say about the lease helps to explain it though. Any rumours on future prospects for who takes it over?


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 27, 2006)

Mr Retro said:
			
		

> When I saw him at the County Fair a while back I nearly collapsed "Theres the guy who's always in the Hob - not in the Hob"



Same thing happened to me when I bumped into him at a party.  He was just the same though, so the Hob can't be held responsible.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 27, 2006)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> Well the most prominent in my mind is the very posh white rasta who's always talking weird crap in an unfeasibly loud voice (seriously, I'm not taking the piss, there really is such a person).



If that's "Pub Marley' that you're talking about, he's a mixed race guy who was adopted by quite a well off family by all accounts. 

In fact, he's quite happy to play on it - they even used to hold Posh P's Bingo in the pub some time ago. And yep, he can be loud and a little strange, particularly when pissed - his stumbling, rambling contribution to M&S's (the last permanent landlords) leaving party a few years back was one of the funniest things I've ever seen.

He ain't even close to white though Phil, nor a Rasta. And nope, there isn't any regular who matches that description. Your perception of Brixton and the people there, as ever, seems a little awry

As for characters Orang - well, it did used to attract a few of Brixton's more lawless types and it's always been more tolerant of (tries to come up with appropriately PC term) 'mentally challenged' folks than most places. Robert and the 'Tricky Chicken Kid' may be shuffled out of the door in most places - particularly with their OCD fag-collecting routines - but they're indulged with some kindness by the locals and management there. Up to a point of course.


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 27, 2006)

tarannau said:
			
		

> It never felt unwelcoming to anyone to be honest. I've had many a drink in either and watched the football happily in the saloon bar often enough. And, as anyone will know from the (one room) lock-ins in the past, the whole place would blend together easily enough.



Yes, I like the Effra a lot -- I posted my only reservation earlier


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 27, 2006)

tarannau said:
			
		

> If that's "Pub Marley' that you're talking about, he's a mixed race guy who was adopted by quite a well off family by all accounts.
> 
> In fact, he's quite happy to play on it - they even used to hold Posh P's Bingo in the pub some time ago. And yep, he can be loud and a little strange, particularly when pissed - his stumbling, rambling contribution to M&S's (the last permanent landlords) leaving party a few years back was one of the funniest things I've ever seen.
> 
> He ain't even close to white though Phil, nor a Rasta. And nope, there isn't any regular who matches that description. Your perception of Brixton and the people there, as ever, seems a little awry.



The guy's got dreads, he's got lighter skin than me, he loves U2, and he speaks ultra-posh.  I think you can understand how he might easily be taken for a white rasta.  Not that I have anything against him, or white rastas, or anything else in the whole world.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 27, 2006)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> The guy's got dreads, he's got lighter skin than me, he loves U2, and he speaks ultra-posh.  I think you can understand how he might easily be taken for a white rasta.  Not that I have anything against him, or white rastas, or anything else in the whole world.



For gawd's sake Phil, what's wrong with your eyes? 

I've seen P called many things over the years, but never a white rasta. It's a strange world you live in.


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 27, 2006)

tarannau said:
			
		

> For gawd's sake Phil, what's wrong with your eyes?
> 
> I've seen P called many things over the years, but never a white rasta. It's a strange world you live in.



Alright then Mr. Smarty Pants, perhaps you can tell me what is so obviously non-white about him?


----------



## fanta (Sep 27, 2006)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> Not that I have anything against him, or white rastas, or anything else in the whole world.


----------



## parson (Sep 27, 2006)

as someone who's been going to the crap hole currently known as the hobfor 17 years (jeez how sad), I can authoritively say PP doesn't have any real friends, only people who sometimes buy him a Stella. 

I can also state that the bogs have never been cleaned or done up at any point during my time. 

Agree that M&S were the best landlords, Oh I could tell you some stories but a public forum is not really the place....


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 27, 2006)

parson said:
			
		

> as someone who's been going to the crap hole currently known as the hobfor 17 years (jeez how sad), I can authoritively say PP doesn't have any real friends, only people who sometimes buy him a Stella.



Houston, we have a problem...




			
				Dubversion said:
			
		

> Ah, Dwyer's now having a pop at P***r is he, about whom he knows absolutely fuck all, and who happens to be a mate of mine.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 27, 2006)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> Alright then Mr. Smarty Pants, perhaps you can tell me what is so obviously non-white about him?



Because he obviously isn't - I've never, in 10 odd years and more, ever heard anyone decribe P as 'white.' You seem to share a different perception from the rest of the world. I'd suggest an eye test myself, or maybe a more truthful take on reality.

And you do realise that not everyone with dreads is a 'rasta' don't you. 

G'wan and tell us the fictional tale of the barman with a gun again...


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 27, 2006)

tarannau said:
			
		

> Because he obviously isn't



No, he obviously *is.*  I have never heard anyone suggest otherwise, ever.


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 27, 2006)

tarannau said:
			
		

> G'wan and tell us the fictional tale of the barman with a gun again...



Why don't *you* tell us your unlikely story of the *two* pubs with guns which you claimed to know?


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2006)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> He looks like both.  He's a big U2 fan, which suggests the former but not the latter.  He don't half go on, I know that much.


Congratulations. You've done a fabulous job of proving beyond all doubt that you are indeed totally and utterly clueless on these matters.


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 27, 2006)

parson said:
			
		

> as someone who's been going to the crap hole currently known as the hobfor 17 years (jeez how sad), I can authoritively say PP doesn't have any real friends, only people who sometimes buy him a Stella.



that's completely untrue, i'm afraid. I could name 4 or 5 very good friends of Peter's, people who are there for him - and for whom he'd be the same. Much as it might not seem like it, he does have a life outside the Hob and friends ditto.


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 27, 2006)

tarannau said:
			
		

> And you do realise that not everyone with dreads is a 'rasta' don't you.



You do realize that there is no such thing as a "rasta," don't you?


----------



## tarannau (Sep 27, 2006)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> No, he obviously *is.*  I have never heard anyone suggest otherwise, ever.



What, apart from the people on this thread who know him?

I would try and make you look more stupid, full of shit and downright argumentative for no good reason. But I'm not sure that's possible.


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 27, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Congratulations. You've done a fabulous job of proving beyond all doubt that you are indeed totally and utterly clueless on these matters.



What matters?


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 27, 2006)

dwyer, just for once give it up. You're talking out of your arse and in a manner that's beyond debate. So how about you fuck off?


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 27, 2006)

tarannau said:
			
		

> What, apart from the people on this thread who know him?



Apart from you actually.  And when asked to justify your view, all you can say is "he obviously is" which is no argument whatsoever.  So I stand behind my opinion.


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 27, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> dwyer, just for once give it up. You're talking out of your arse and in a manner that's beyond debate. So how about you fuck off?



Sorry Dub, you've been proved wrong on this as on so many other matters.  Notably your claim to have me on ignore, which is now exposed as the blatant lie we always knew it to be.


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2006)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> You do realize that there is no such thing as a "rasta," don't you?


Errr, you're the one that brought up the description.


----------



## parson (Sep 27, 2006)

In defense..I have on occasion seen PP looking very white, although its usually been the morning after and he did have a somewhat greenish tinge to the whiteness, so who can really tell what colour he is....(the lighting terrible in the hob now the mexican food people have left and taken away the candles) 
he quite often used to wear red converse allstars with blue trousers if that helps clarify matters...!!!

ps some of my best friends are white!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2006)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> Sorry Dub, you've been proved wrong on this as on so many other matters.  Notably your claim to have me on ignore, which is now exposed as the blatant lie we always knew it to be.


No amount of bluster from you is going to change that fact that you've just made a total and utter arse of yourself here. 

I suggest you fuck off out of the Brixton forum before you make an even bigger dick of yourself.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 27, 2006)

Fuck me, what a dickhead.

I feel a bit sorry dragging P into it, but anyone trying to argue that he's a 'white rasta' clearly has a screw loose on both counts. That's one shaky grip on reality.


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 27, 2006)

parson said:
			
		

> In defense..I have on occasion seen PP looking very white, although its usually been the morning after and he did have a somewhat greenish tinge to the whiteness, so who can really tell what colour he is....(the lighting terrible in the hob now the mexican food people have left and taken away the candles)



A fair point.  Now that I think of it his complexion does seem a trifle chameleonesque.  I think it depends on how near the bar he's sitting.  But his musical taste has decided me: only a white man carries a copy of "The Joshua Tree" to the pub with him.


----------



## Pieface (Sep 27, 2006)

you lot aren't really going to sit here and have a fight about some bloke in a pub in Brixton are you??


----------



## chegrimandi (Sep 27, 2006)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> A fair point.  *Now that I think of it his complexion does seem a trifle chameleonesque.*  I think it depends on how near the bar he's sitting.  *But his musical taste has decided me: only a white man carries a copy of "The Joshua Tree" to the pub with him.*



   

why let someone so obviously on a wind up get you all so het up.


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> you lot aren't really going to sit here and have a fight about some bloke in a pub in Brixton are you??


Oy! Did you just spill my pint, black rasta woman?


----------



## chegrimandi (Sep 27, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> you lot aren't really going to sit here and have a fight about some bloke in a pub in Brixton are you??



I think they are.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 27, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> you lot aren't really going to sit here and have a fight about some bloke in a pub in Brixton are you??



Of course they are!


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 27, 2006)

dwyer - you are on ignore, but people quote you, you fucking moron. 

and i haven't been proved wrong in any way. Parson's feeling is that P doesn't have any real friends, which is fine based on what he's seen in the pub. Doesn't make it true does it? 

P is also mixed race, and I know pretty much all there is to know about his background to make you look even more of a fucking idiot than you've done for yourself already. So why not quit while you're a really long way behind, eh, you fucking jackass?


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2006)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> why let someone so obviously on a wind up get you all so het up.


I think I'm going to have a little chat in the mods forum about our Phil.


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 27, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> you lot aren't really going to sit here and have a fight about some bloke in a pub in Brixton are you??



Yes.  Not only that, we're going to involve you.  Now please would you tell us, as an impartial witness, is the gentleman of whom we speak white or is he black?


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 27, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> you lot aren't really going to sit here and have a fight about some bloke in a pub in Brixton are you??




well i don't like seeing someone i'm very fond of being belittled by a prick like dwyer. sorry and all..


----------



## Pieface (Sep 27, 2006)

Poor P


----------



## Pieface (Sep 27, 2006)

This is hilarious


----------



## tarannau (Sep 27, 2006)

> you lot aren't really going to sit here and have a fight about some bloke in a pub in Brixton are you??



Nah. I think Phil's job of making a prize pillock of himself is done here.

Hell, I might even take down a printout of this thread tonight to the pub for a bit of a laugh.


----------



## parson (Sep 27, 2006)

"But his musical taste has decided me"

Well your post have decided me, only a nob keeps digging while everyones filling in the hole!


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 27, 2006)

parson said:
			
		

> "But his musical taste has decided me"
> 
> Well your post have decided me, only a nob keeps digging while everyones filling in the hole!



 everyone reaches that point with dwyer in the end


----------



## chegrimandi (Sep 27, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> well i don't like seeing someone i'm very fond of being belittled by a prick like dwyer. sorry and all..



surely you realise though had everyone ignored phils obvious wind up about white rastas in brixton, your mate phil wouldn't have been the subject of a couple of pages of discussion - is that not obvious?


----------



## Hollis (Sep 27, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> I think I'm going to have a little chat in the mods forum about our Phil.



You need my feelings on this. URBAN NEEDS PHILDWYER.


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> You need my feelings on this. URBAN NEEDS PHILDWYER.


You can keep quite too, Chinese boy.


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 27, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> You can keep quite too, Chinese boy.



Hollis is quite obviously Mongolian.


----------



## art of fact (Sep 27, 2006)

everyone knows the best pub in brixton is the goose.. where else can you get an 'ultimate' burger


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 27, 2006)

art of fact said:
			
		

> everyone knows the best pub in brixton is the goose.. where else can you get an 'ultimate' burger




by all account, it could actually BE your 'ultimate burger'


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Sep 27, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> I think I'm going to have a little chat in the mods forum about our Phil.


You're going to try and ban somebody because your mates don't get on with him?


----------



## Crispy (Sep 27, 2006)

Viewed in the far-infrared, everybody's white.


----------



## parson (Sep 27, 2006)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Viewed in the far-infrared, everybody's white.



viewed through beer goggles everyone in the hob is attractive!


----------



## parson (Sep 27, 2006)

actually forget that, not even beer goggles would do it in the hob!!


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 27, 2006)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> You're going to try and ban somebody because your mates don't get on with him?




sounds just dandy


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2006)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> You're going to try and ban somebody because your mates don't get on with him?


No, but thanks for your input anyway.

PS Who mentioned banning?


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Sep 27, 2006)

I think it is possible to read between the lines sometimes.


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 27, 2006)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> I think it is possible to read between the lines sometimes.




surely not? this from Mr Logic?


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2006)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> I think it is possible to read between the lines sometimes.


Well, you read them wrong, but thanks again for your input.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Sep 27, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> sounds just dandy


Yup, it's that good old Dubversion Tolerance again.

Shall we compare "cunt" counts again? Dwyer v Dub. Let's 'ave a look...


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Sep 27, 2006)

375-47. It's a rout.


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2006)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> 375-47. It's a rout.


I fancy Dwyer would score rather higher on the Disruption Index.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Sep 27, 2006)

Could you install one, do you think?


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Sep 27, 2006)

Possibly some sort of ticker measuring efforts to make life unpleasant for other posters might serve some practical use. Who'd head that field? More contenders than the Grand National, I reckon....


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 27, 2006)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> 375-47. It's a rout.










I really wasn't expecting this.. <whimper>.. sorry. I mean.. This is fantastic. I'd like to thank my mum, my dad, Mr Edwards, my old english teacher who was the first to recognise my potential for all this and gave me the confidence to go for it. Just.. well, everyone really. Thanks. Truly, thanks.
<bursts into tears>


----------



## Crispy (Sep 27, 2006)

Haha, dubversion's crying! The big girl!


----------



## bluestreak (Sep 27, 2006)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> Possibly some sort of ticker measuring efforts to make life unpleasant for other posters might serve some practical use. Who'd head that field? More contenders than the Grand National, I reckon....




we wouldn't have it any other way.

although i prefer to think of it more like all in american wrestling.

fake, over-dramatic, and peopled by great hairy jessies.


*elbow drops nearest poster*


----------



## Hollis (Sep 27, 2006)

bluestreak said:
			
		

> we wouldn't have it any other way.
> 
> although i prefer to think of it more like all in american wrestling.
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

>


That bottle's got a really cool novelty pop-out snake.


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 27, 2006)

edit


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 27, 2006)

william - why do you persist with this? You know as well as i do that, rightly or wrongly, donna's stance is "just because X did this, doesn't entitle Y to do that". You can argue till the cows come home about whether this is valid, or whether Donna adopts this stance when it suits, BUT it is his position, so you know what his answer to your points will be.

i'd drop it.


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 27, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> william - why do you persist with this? You know as well as i do that, rightly or wrongly, donna's stance is "just because X did this, doesn't entitle Y to do that". You can argue till the cows come home about whether this is valid, or whether Donna adopts this stance when it suits, BUT it is his position, so you know what his answer to your points will be.
> 
> i'd drop it.



I've edited it.

But I suppose it's a as much as matter of principle for me as Donna's is for him.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Sep 27, 2006)

<wakes up> Huh? Eh? Whuh? <goes back to sleep>


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 27, 2006)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> <wakes up> Huh? Eh? Whuh? <goes back to sleep>



What was that you were saying yesterday about urging folkks to be pleasanter on threads?


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 27, 2006)

in which case, there is nothing further for you to discuss with him, it's dead in the water. doesn't matter who's in the right, the point is that his stance is - theoretically - immovable and perhaps so is yours. Stalemate. So there's no point trying, or getting outraged when you get the response you do from him - it's as predictable as day following night.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Sep 27, 2006)

mmm, night....zzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 27, 2006)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> <wakes up> Huh? Eh? Whuh? <goes back to sleep>



Its alright, just a bad dream.


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 27, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> in which case, there is nothing further for you to discuss with him, it's dead in the water. doesn't matter who's in the right, the point is that his stance is - theoretically - immovable and perhaps so is yours. Stalemate. So there's no point trying, or getting outraged when you get the response you do from him - it's as predictable as day following night.



You're probably right. My own stance would be less obdurate if I was confronted with a bit less outrageous onesidedness ... but there seems to be nothing to be done to stop it.

All the same, this sort of thing has been coming up a lot less often recently anyway, since the joys of the IGNORE function were pointed out to me 

Today was a bit of an exception ...


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 27, 2006)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> mmm, night....zzzzzzzzzzzzz



You can be pretty zzzz-inducing yourself as it goes.


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 27, 2006)

To vainly attempt to put things back on track which is exceedingly unlikely, Tangerinedream and I went to the Albert one day in the summer being respectively two strangers: one northerner and one country bumpkin-it seemed a pleasant pub, not cool but not uncool-nice Irish and English people talked to me and I stroked their scary looking dog and was embarressed when it put its nose up my skirt.


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 27, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> To vainly attempt to put things back on track which is exceedingly unlikely, Tangerinedream and I went to the Albert one day in the summer being respectively two strangers: one northerner and one country bumpkin-it seemed a pleasant pub, not cool but not uncool-nice Irish and English people talked to me and I stroked their scary looking dog and was embarressed when it put its nose up my skirt.



Did you alert other Urban folks to your visit?

I'd have come along to say hello if I'd been around ... I probably wasn't mind, festival season and all ...


----------



## oryx (Sep 27, 2006)

Went to the Albert last night (post Khan's curry) for the first time in about nine years. It's just a nice, friendly, laidback pub and fuck knows there are few enough of those these days when so many down to earth old-style pubs are being turned into flats or DJ bars! 

If I drink in Brixton I usually go in the Trinity as it's quiet, you can get a seat & the beer is OK.


----------



## DJ Bigga (Sep 27, 2006)

*Last Word*

The Hob is the best pub in Brixton. Full Stop.


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 27, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> To vainly attempt to put things back on track which is exceedingly unlikely, Tangerinedream and I went to the Albert one day in the summer being respectively two strangers: one northerner and one country bumpkin-it seemed a pleasant pub, not cool but not uncool-nice Irish and English people talked to me and I stroked their scary looking dog and was embarressed when it put its nose up my skirt.



That was Dubversion.


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2006)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> That was Dubversion.


Why bother, Phil?


----------



## fanta (Sep 27, 2006)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> You're going to try and ban somebody because your mates don't get on with him?




That sort of thing doesn't happen here!


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2006)

fanta said:
			
		

> That sort of thing doesn't happen here!


Don't you _ever _get bored of your endless stirring?


----------



## Crispy (Sep 27, 2006)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> That was Dubversion.


Made me laugh, anyway


----------



## fanta (Sep 27, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> I really wasn't expecting this.. <whimper>.. sorry. I mean.. This is fantastic. I'd like to thank my mum, my dad, Mr Edwards, my old english teacher who was the first to recognise my potential for all this and gave me the confidence to go for it. Just.. well, everyone really. Thanks. Truly, thanks.
> <bursts into tears>




Very, very, very good.

Do you want me to spoonfeed you some pureed prunes next?


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 27, 2006)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> Did you alert other Urban folks to your visit?
> 
> I'd have come along to say hello if I'd been around ... I probably wasn't mind, festival season and all ...


Cheers-was a fleeting daytime visit-did look for any possible urbs but no-one was shouting


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Sep 28, 2006)

The Beehive is cheap.  

And The Canterbury has blood spattered on the ceiling, which is a welcome authentic touch.


----------



## Mr Retro (Sep 28, 2006)

acid priest said:
			
		

> And The Canterbury has blood spattered on the ceiling, which is a welcome authentic touch.



Ah that old incorrect chestnut.


----------



## pk (Sep 28, 2006)




----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 28, 2006)

Mr Retro said:
			
		

> Ah that old incorrect chestnut.




There's a chestnut splattered on the ceiling?


----------



## Crispy (Sep 28, 2006)

I don't understand that image


----------



## pk (Sep 28, 2006)

Crispy said:
			
		

> I don't understand that image



It's MC Hammer with Charles Dicken's head.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Sep 28, 2006)

Orwell defines Dickens' outlook as follows:

_If men would behave decently the world would be decent._


----------



## Hollis (Sep 28, 2006)

Well regardless of anything else, I can say that the IPA in the Albert was abit shite on Friday. Waggledance in the Trinity - vastly superior.


----------



## Pieface (Sep 28, 2006)

I do like Waggledance - but I wonder if I'm being sucked in by them giving it a cute, female friendly name   Bit like having blond wood and big windows - although I dislike pubs like that - I feel like I'm in a greenhouse.


----------



## Hollis (Sep 28, 2006)

The Youngs website indicate the name relates to Bees and the 'touch of honey' in the beer:

"Unusual name, unusual beer. The Waggle Dance is a movement a bee performs to alert the hive of a source of nectar.

Waggle Dance is brewed with a touch of honey which gives it a taste of summer no matter when you raise a glass. This is balanced by a healthy does of hops to provide the bitterness that gives a wonderfully delicate flavour. 

The overall result is beautifully balanced and sneakily seductive.

Pale ale and crystal malt, Fuggle and Golding hops together with South American honey create this delicious golden ale with a superb honey aroma."


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 28, 2006)

Yuck - I prefer mass produced fizzy yellow piss


----------



## Hollis (Sep 28, 2006)

Well Waggledance is atleast 'yellow'


----------



## Skim (Sep 28, 2006)

I'd feel like a right idiot asking for that. 

"A foaming pint of your finest Waggledance in my engraved pewter tankard, good sir, and make it swift."


----------



## bluestreak (Sep 28, 2006)

so why not ask for "a pint of waggledance please guv/luv"


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 28, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Well Waggledance is atleast 'yellow'


It's flat though


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 28, 2006)

Skim said:
			
		

> I'd feel like a right idiot asking for that.
> 
> "A foaming pint of your finest Waggledance in my engraved pewter tankard, oh stout yeoman of the bar, and make it swift"


Better


----------



## Skim (Sep 28, 2006)

bluestreak said:
			
		

> so why not ask for "a pint of waggledance please guv/luv"



Because Waggledance would bring out an uncontrollably rustic yeoman streak in me.


----------



## Pieface (Sep 28, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Pale ale and crystal malt, Fuggle and Golding hops together with South American honey create this delicious golden ale with a superb honey aroma."



Bless!  It's made with "fuggle" hops.

I like it even more now 

It's yummy although I can't taste any honey in it.


----------



## bluestreak (Sep 28, 2006)

Skim said:
			
		

> Because Waggledance would bring out an uncontrollably rustic yeoman streak in me.




((((skim))))


----------



## Skim (Sep 28, 2006)

Yes – he looks suitably stout


----------



## tarannau (Sep 28, 2006)

Fuggle hops are probably the most common hops used in British real ale - well, they used to be the most common hops grown in England anyway. Proper British hoppage and all that.

What's with all this South American honey lark? Our good British bees not good enough for those Beardy Young's brewers eh...

  

(I can't taste the honey either...)


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm not much of a fan of Youngs sadly. The beers are great, but not particularly to my personal taste, and as Orang says, they have a tendency to flatness (although Orang probably thinks that of ALL ales -- not true!).

Special is best and better than the others IMO.

I agree with Hollis, the IPA in the Albert was below standard on Friday (mostly it's fine).

Wish there was more and better beer in and around Brixton!


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 28, 2006)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> Orwell defines Dickens' outlook as follows:
> 
> _If men would behave decently the world would be decent._



This thread's been going fine over the last few posts. I'm sure it's perfectly easy to work out why that is.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 28, 2006)

William! Behave!


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Sep 28, 2006)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> Your point being?


My point being that Dickens was invoked in a way that I felt Dicken's actual outlook did not, perhaps, entirely justify.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 28, 2006)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> I'm not much of a fan of Youngs sadly. The beers are great, but not particularly to my personal taste, and as Orang says, they have a tendency to flatness (although Orang probably thinks that of ALL ales -- not true!).


I've drunk fizzy ales but they're rank too.
Lager or wine is much tastier


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 28, 2006)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> This thread's been going fine over the last few posts. I'm sure it's perfectly easy to work out why that is.



William!  Behave!


----------



## fanta (Sep 28, 2006)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> This thread's been going fine over the last few posts. I'm sure it's perfectly easy to work out why that is.



Wiiliam, Beehive.
















er, hang on, that's not right.


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 28, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> William! Behave!



Yes sir!!!!! Sorry sir ....


----------



## Pieface (Sep 28, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I've drunk fizzy ales but they're rank too.
> Lager or wine is much tastier



I didn't know you could get fizzy ones - that sounds wrong.....

To be honest it's all much of a muchness to me - I'm a bit of a philistine when it comes to booze and I don't have the interest in it to care otherwise. 

Although Stella - that seems to give me the devil's own hangover.....anyway - I want to drop the hop.  It's bad for my tummy cover - wine and vodka only if I can help it from now on!


----------



## tarannau (Sep 28, 2006)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> I'm not much of a fan of Youngs sadly. The beers are great, but not particularly to my personal taste, and as Orang says, they have a tendency to flatness (although Orang probably thinks that of ALL ales -- not true!).



Beers from London traditionally should be served virtually flat, with none of that creamy head Northern-monkey nonsense. Cockernees apparently didn't want any of that frothy jibber-jabber back in the day. It should have a little head, one that holds, but you shouldn't really expect more on a pint of Young's (or Fullers). Old London boys would have your nuts if you poured a pint with more than a couple of centimeters 'ice cream' on their beer.

Of course, a lot of places cheat and use ever-increasingly powerful sparklers to agitate the beer and create a head. It tends to reduce more and more beers to homogeneity.


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 28, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I've drunk fizzy ales but they're rank too.



Orang, behave!

There's no such thing as a fizzy ale! Not one thats genuine, anyway.

It's a matter of how frothy it is, how much of a head it has  ... most Youngs ones have a tendency to over-flatness IMO ...

My preference is for a good Northern head on a pint, you don't get that down here ... 



> Lager or wine is much tastier



Some lagers are fine, the better ones (genuine ones from Germany, the Czech Republic, etc.) actively nice. Doesn't have to be an either or.

My dislike of 'lager' (note distinguishing punctuation!) is exclusively confined to the fake, ersatz, production-line manufactured chemical-heavy shite 'brewed under licence' in the UK by corporate behemoths.

Nothing against wine, it's just that not only am I not a connoisseur of it, I don't know much about it at all ...

I suspect you've not really given the more individual, tastier, micro-brewed ales much of a chance. Understandably if you live in Brixton I guess ...


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 28, 2006)

tarannau said:
			
		

> Beers from London traditionally should be served virtually flat, with none of that creamy head Northern-monkey nonsense. Cockernees apparently didn't want any of that frothy jibber-jabber back in the day. It should have a little head, one that holds, but you shouldn't really expect more on a pint of Young's (or Fullers). Old London boys would have your nuts if you poured a pint with more than a couple of centimeters 'ice cream' on their beer.
> 
> Of course, a lot of places cheat and use ever-increasingly powerful sparklers to agitate the beer and create a head. It tends to reduce more and more beers to homogeneity.



I'm opposed to sparklers, but they're hard to avoid.

I'm aware of the tradions you speak of! 

We'll have to agree to disagree about the desireability of a Northern head on a pint. (ie a geunine one, not a sparkler-faked one). I much prefer a more substantial head.

I also prefer Fullers to Youngs, because Fullers does slightly better on that front. Not much though. But I prefer the taste of Pride (and even better, Fullers' seasonal beers) to Special anyway.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 28, 2006)

Staropramen is the best IMO.


----------



## Pieface (Sep 28, 2006)

Star is good and they just got rid of it in the Albert dammit.  Replaced by a Heineken I think and Stella.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 28, 2006)

Booooo! I like Budvar and San Miguel too


----------



## Mr Retro (Sep 28, 2006)

My wife loves Waggledance in the bottle. It's one of the main reasons we go to the Trinity really.


----------



## Pieface (Sep 28, 2006)

You see - ask her why and I bet it was the name and the bummler on the bottle.


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 28, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> To be honest it's all much of a muchness to me - I'm a bit of a philistine when it comes to booze and I don't have the interest in it to care otherwise.
> 
> Although Stella - that seems to give me the devil's own hangover.....anyway - I want to drop the hop.  It's bad for my tummy cover - wine and vodka only if I can help it from now on!



The problem is with the 'Stella' Pie Eye I reckon, not with beer/lager in general.

I've heard too many people complain about the _particular_ pain from a 'Stella' hangover and that being so much worse than one you get from ale of similar strength, or from better (genuine) lagers. Anecdotal only at this point, but I wish the differences could be tested scientifically. It can't be a complete myth about the dodgy chemicals in 'Stella' that are so widely rumoured in (admittedly biased!) CAMRA circles.

,


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 28, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> Star is good and they just got rid of it in the Albert dammit.  Replaced by a Heineken I think and Stella.



Did they not always have Stella??? 

The loss of Star is a crying shame, saved my life in the non-ale period.

What kind of Heineken -- export, or UK manufactured shite?


----------



## Pieface (Sep 28, 2006)

I think it says import on it - stella was always on there.


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2006)

I fucking loves Stella.
But the hangover is worse than Brains SA.


----------



## lighterthief (Sep 28, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> I fucking loves Stella.
> But the hangover is worse than Brains SA.









Is that the one fondly referred to as Brains 'Skull Attack' or somesuch?   Although I'm sure I heard someone refer to Brains 'Skull Krusher' too.  Or maybe I have been misinformed.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 28, 2006)

Yeah.. scull attack.  Going to university at Cardiff was one long long painful hangover...


----------



## tommers (Sep 28, 2006)

me and lemontop are now CAMRA members. 

just thought I'd drop that in.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 28, 2006)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> I'm opposed to sparklers, but they're hard to avoid.
> 
> I'm aware of the tradions you speak of!
> 
> ...



Northern-loving heathen, foisting your immigrant tendencies on the good drinkers of London. It's madness I tell you.

And besides, pretty much every beer today uses a sparkler - I rarely see any pint poured without one, apart from perhaps in Youngs pubs. It's the degree of sparklerisation (I like that made up word) that's changing. They used to be a little attachment to stick on the end of the handpulls, but they've increasingly become ornate long necked affairs.


----------



## Belushi (Sep 28, 2006)

lighterthief said:
			
		

> Is that the one fondly referred to as Brains 'Skull Attack' or somesuch?



Thats the one, national beer of wales.


----------



## Mr Retro (Sep 28, 2006)

Hangovers you want is it? Victoria Bitter.

When I see that in a bar I drink it just for the masochistic curiosity.

Heineken relaunched the lager a year or more ago as "premium export 5%" to compete with Stella Kronenburg and Budweiser in the premium lager stakes. It's not been successful as far as I can see even though in my view it's the nicest of the 4.

For some useless info: Except for Dublin, where Budweiser is market leader, Heineken leads the lager market by a country mile in Ireland and it's strength is about 4.2% or so. It's a totally different product to here, a bit more hoppy tasting and in my view pretty tasty. The Bud tastes of nothing by the way.


----------



## boozybirdie (Sep 28, 2006)

Mr Retro said:
			
		

> *Hangovers you want is it?*
> 
> Castle beer    Never had a hangover like it in my life.


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 28, 2006)

lighterthief said:
			
		

> Is that the one fondly referred to as Brains 'Skull Attack' or somesuch?   Although I'm sure I heard someone refer to Brains 'Skull Krusher' too.  Or maybe I have been misinformed.



It's Skull Attack. And it's the business  

Hard to get in London, though.


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 28, 2006)

Mr Retro said:
			
		

> Hangovers you want is it? Victoria Bitter.
> 
> When I see that in a bar I drink it just for the masochistic curiosity.
> 
> ...



Suspicious alarm bells!

'Budweiser' (inverted commas deliberate!) markets itself to be 'premium lager'?

No discerning proper lager appreciator would categorise BudShiter as that

Or are you in fact referring to actual Czech Budowice Budvar (the original Budweiser)? Cos if you are, I reckon it's amongst the best .... that loathesome American pastiche/rip off it is a travesty though


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 28, 2006)

tommers said:
			
		

> me and lemontop are now CAMRA members.
> 
> just thought I'd drop that in.



WELCOME to the CULT!!!!  

We should get together soon for a Urban outing planning meeting .... 

And in the London forum, there is a thread started by Hollis on two beer festivals -- one in October, one nearer Christmas ...


----------



## Pieface (Sep 28, 2006)

So when I said I saw the word "import" on the Heineken I was talking arse a few posts up?


----------



## Mr Retro (Sep 28, 2006)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> Suspicious alarm bells!
> 
> 'Budweiser' (inverted commas deliberate!) markets itself to be 'premium lager'?
> 
> ...



No, I meant the shit stuff. Premium is just a marketing term I believe and has nothing to do with the actual quality or otherwise of the product. I suppose in reality it actually refers to the strength of the lager but I stand to be corrected.

I remember the launch definitely mentioned Budweiser, Stella and Kronenberg in the same category because I questioned this myself and remember thinking who except a marketing department could put budweiser and Kronenberg in the same category? Except the "taste like shit" category maybe.


----------



## Mr Retro (Sep 28, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> So when I said I saw the word "import" on the Heineken I was talking arse a few posts up?



I might be wrong. That stuck in my head for some reason but it might be "Premium Import 5%" or something - I'm writing from memory (which is shot).


----------



## Pieface (Sep 28, 2006)

I just remember cos I stumbled when I was ordering a pint last week - you know when you accidentally ask for something by its full name and it makes you sound either foreign or simple?   Like instead of asking for the pasta you ask for the _tagliatelle arabiata with a side helping of crusty herb garlic bread_ or something?

I asked for a pint of the Heinken Import please and it sounded all wrong and I was ashamed


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Sep 28, 2006)

Mr Retro said:
			
		

> Hangovers you want is it? Victoria Bitter.
> 
> When I see that in a bar I drink it just for the masochistic curiosity.


Is it Australian? They used to try and sell it to us in large quantities when I used to watch the rugby league at Griffin Park.


----------



## gabi (Sep 28, 2006)

VB is a real man's drink. none of this wagglyarse nonsense


----------



## Mr Retro (Sep 28, 2006)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> Is it Australian? They used to try and sell it to us in large quantities when I used to watch the rugby league at Griffin Park.



It is, very popular out there. It's a green label in a stubby brown glass bottle.

They sell it in that big bar by Clapham Common tube (name escapes me) which incedently shows lots of rugby league. Not that the information is much good to you where you are. 

The hangover from it is indescribable.


----------



## Pieface (Sep 28, 2006)

I've had that - but in those little pints!  Schooners!  They make you feel like you have a giant's hands


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 28, 2006)

Mr Retro said:
			
		

> No, I meant the shit stuff. Premium is just a marketing term I believe and has nothing to do with the actual quality or otherwise of the product. I suppose in reality it actually refers to the strength of the lager but I stand to be corrected.
> 
> I remember the launch definitely mentioned Budweiser, Stella and Kronenberg in the same category because I questioned this myself and remember thinking who except a marketing department could put budweiser and Kronenberg in the same category? Except the "taste like shit" category maybe.



 

They all taste like shit, those three ... 

I'm still puzzled by the 'premium' thing though, cos BudShiter is not all that strong even. Except strong in dreadfulness.

I've encountered limited numbers of non Americans who drink 'Bud' as their first choice and actively seek it out, but it still has a big and growing market share over here because Ansheuser-Busch has about the most well resoruced marketing operation and advertising budget in the world. 

A lot of people drink it out of availaibility, cheapness, and lazy name recognition ... have YOU met anyone who actively likes 'Bud' and genuinely prefers it to other stuff?


----------



## milesy (Sep 28, 2006)

yes, i have.


----------



## clandestino (Sep 28, 2006)

I like Fosters, Carslberg (but not Export), and Carling. I like a nice, weak, watery pint that won't give me too much of a hangover in the morning if I sink a ton of them.


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 28, 2006)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> I'm still puzzled by the 'premium' thing though, cos BudShiter is not all that strong even. Except strong in dreadfulness.



It's marketing pure and simple. There's no rules on what you can call premium, quality etc in the UK beer trade.




			
				William of Walworth said:
			
		

> A lot of people drink it out of availaibility, cheapness, and lazy name recognition ... have YOU met anyone who actively likes 'Bud' and genuinely prefers it to other stuff?



Yes but it's very rare - I often have to organise riders foir bands and gove them the choice of Heinken, Becks, Stella, Red Stripe, Bud or Carlsberg and that's the order of popularity though they;d probably choose Corona or San Miguel if I ogffered them that


----------



## Hollis (Sep 28, 2006)

ianw said:
			
		

> I like Fosters, Carslberg (but not Export), and Carling. I like a nice, weak, watery pint that won't give me too much of a hangover in the morning if I sink a ton of them.




I made a switch from Kronenburg to Carslberg a year ago.. Tactical.. So I'm not pissed out my head by 10.30pm.  The way forward - Fosters or Carling otherswise.. can't really say I can tell any difference in taste between them.


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 28, 2006)

ianw said:
			
		

> I like Fosters, Carslberg (but not Export), and Carling. I like a nice, weak, watery pint that won't give me too much of a hangover in the morning if I sink a ton of them.



Try the new Becks 4% - far better than any of those. And they come in smaller cans which is great cos there's no flat warm shit at the bottom.
I like Carlsberg but Fosters and Carling are pretty dire; unfortunately it's Fosters and Carling that tend to be served in pints - it's rare to see weak Carlsberg on draught


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Sep 28, 2006)

twisted said:
			
		

> or San Miguel if I offered them that


We get a lot of that round here, regrettably: if you ask for _una caña _it's more than likely to be San Miguel (though one bar I frequent even stoops to Heineken which I simply will not drink). Fortunately there's Ambar which is a Zaragoza brewery and perfectly acceptable.


----------



## Hollis (Sep 28, 2006)

twisted said:
			
		

> Try the new Becks 4%




Ideally I'd like a major lager bought out at the 3.5% level - "session" lager or summat.


----------



## clandestino (Sep 28, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> can't really say I can tell any difference in taste between them.



Exactly. The thing with lager is that there's no great taste to savour as I imagine there is with an ale, if you like that kind of thing. They all taste roughly the same - it's either weak lager or strong lager, or Bud, which does have a weird, chemically taste. 

I do have a soft spot for San Miguel having said all that, but the hangovers are significantly worse than you'd get with a normal cooking lager. Simply because it's a little bit stronger, I suppose.


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 28, 2006)

milesy said:
			
		

> yes, i have.



Well OK, each to their own and things, but that active preference is pretty damned rare ...


----------



## clandestino (Sep 28, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Ideally I'd like a major lager bought out at the 3.5% level - "session" lager or summat.



Go to certain pubs in Brixton and they helpfully add some water to bring it down to that level.


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2006)

I'll tell you what I reckon is a really nice lager: Cobra. It's lovely stuff.

Mind you, at 5% it's still going to give you a knee in the nadgers in the morning after a big sess.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 28, 2006)

mmm Cobra


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 28, 2006)

ianw said:
			
		

> Exactly. The thing with lager is that there's no great taste to savour as I imagine there is with an ale, if you like that kind of thing. They all taste roughly the same - it's either weak lager or strong lager, or Bud, which does have a weird, chemically taste.
> 
> I do have a soft spot for San Miguel having said all that, but the hangovers are significantly worse than you'd get with a normal cooking lager. Simply because it's a little bit stronger, I suppose.



I think you're onto something there, a lot of people like not just the taste but also the predictability/dependability of lager ...

Ale, regretably, does vary in quality and well kept-ness, and a lot of people have been put off drinking it from one too many pubs that keep it badly and serve it up when it's past its drink by date. That's why CAMRA types are so keen to seek out pubs where the cellar and stock are well maintained.

Lager, being dead  is unlikely to go off ... especially when it sells in volume also.


----------



## tommers (Sep 28, 2006)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> WELCOME to the CULT!!!!
> 
> We should get together soon for a Urban outing planning meeting ....
> 
> And in the London forum, there is a thread started by Hollis on two beer festivals -- one in October, one nearer Christmas ...



really?  I've have a look.

I like CAMRA, the earl's court beer festival was my first, and I loved it.

we can all sit around, talking about "vicar's fancy" or "old codger" or something....


----------



## milesy (Sep 28, 2006)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> Well OK, each to their own and things, but that active preference is pretty damned rare ...



did i say i prefer bud? no. i said i've met people who have. and why are you confused? different people like different things.


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 28, 2006)

milesy said:
			
		

> did i say i prefer bud? no. i said i've met people who have



OK ... sorry for misunderstanding ...



> and why are you confused? different people like different things.



True and I did say each to their own, but the discrepancy between the huge sales of Bud and the apparant lack of much evidence of people (outside the US) actively seeking it out because they really like it better than other lagers, is puzzling to me ....

I've never denied I'm biased though ....


----------



## Blagsta (Sep 28, 2006)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> We get a lot of that round here, regrettably: if you ask for _una caña _it's more than likely to be San Miguel (though one bar I frequent even stoops to Heineken which I simply will not drink). Fortunately there's Ambar which is a Zaragoza brewery and perfectly acceptable.



Last time I was in Spain (a month ago), in Catlunya, it was all Estrella Damm.  Which is a nice brew.


----------



## Mr Retro (Sep 29, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> I'll tell you what I reckon is a really nice lager: Cobra. It's lovely stuff.
> 
> Mind you, at 5% it's still going to give you a knee in the nadgers in the morning after a big sess.



In the same kind of vein I like Kingfisher too. When I have a hangover and am getting back on it a few bottles of cold Tiger is really nice. Clean taste from it and goes well with food.

I was in a Sam Smiths last week and they have a new lager called "Pure Brew" or something like that. It's really very nice. I would actively seek that out.


----------



## pk (Sep 29, 2006)

Blagsta said:
			
		

> Last time I was in Spain (a month ago), in Catlunya, it was all Estrella Damm.  Which is a nice brew.



They used to sell that in Oddbins for 49p a bottle.

It's good stuff!


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 29, 2006)

Mr Retro said:
			
		

> In the same kind of vein I like Kingfisher too. When I have a hangover and am getting back on it a few bottles of cold Tiger is really nice. Clean taste from it and goes well with food.



Tiger's nice but I prefer Cobra to Kingfisher ... only ever have it with curries though!



> I was in a Sam Smiths last week and they have a new lager called "Pure Brew" or something like that. It's really very nice. I would actively seek that out.



I've heard good word about that from others, and about its predecessor, Ayenbrau (or some similar name) as well ...

But I prefer the Old Brewery Bitter meself.

If you want a cheap pint of good bitter not much above Wetherspooons price, seek out the small numner of Sam Smiths pubs in London I say ...

They should open or take over one in Brixton!


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 29, 2006)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> about its predecessor, Ayenbrau (or some similar name) as well ...


----------



## Skim (Sep 29, 2006)

But isn't Cobra one of those beers brewed under licence that come in a bottle, thus masquerading as an imported beer?


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 29, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

>



 

Nah, the Sam Smiths stuf definitely had alcohol in it ... and wasn't made out of girders ....


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 29, 2006)

Skim said:
			
		

> But isn't Cobra one of those beers brewed under licence that come in a bottle, thus masquerading as an imported beer?



Sadly true, used to be imported direct from Bangalore, no longer though. But because I'm a professional hypocrite, I'm never consistent. I do it deliberately to annoy the hypocrisy hunters and consistency insisters amongst us  

Besides Cobra tastes good and goes well with a nice curry


----------



## Crispy (Sep 29, 2006)

Ayingerbrau - also known as "Man in a box" due to the plastic model of a cheery german chap in lederhosen in a clear plastic box that used to sit on the pump. Then they just made it into a picture of the cheery german. Now he's gone altogether and rookie sam smiths barstaff just give you blank looks when you ask for a pint of "man" or "chap" or "box"


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2006)

Skim said:
			
		

> But isn't Cobra one of those beers brewed under licence that come in a bottle, thus masquerading as an imported beer?


Hey, I don't care where it comes from. It tastes lovely.


----------



## bluestreak (Sep 29, 2006)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> Nah, the Sam Smiths stuf definitely had alcohol in it ... and wasn't made out of girders ....



you're thinking of [prounounciation] ayingerbrau?

good stuff that.


----------



## art of fact (Sep 29, 2006)

bhangra is better than cobra imho..


----------



## pk (Sep 29, 2006)

bluestreak said:
			
		

> you're thinking of [prounounciation] ayingerbrau?
> 
> good stuff that.



They got rid of the man in the box???


----------



## Crispy (Sep 29, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> They got rid of the man in the box???


Sign the petition for his reinstatement!
http://www.petitiononline.com/gr0k3/petition.html


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 29, 2006)

Yeah thats the feller, had forgotten the proper name because I only ever drank that beer once. Was claimed earlier up -- by Mr Retro -- that the new (replacement) lager from Sam Smiths tastes very nice too though ...


----------



## trashpony (Sep 29, 2006)

Do they still do the really strong Ayingerbrau? They weren't selling it at the last pub I went to that used to do it. Probably just as well - it's known as mad beer among me and my mates  - we've had huge rows on it, babies have been conceived on it, happy couples have called each other stupid cunts loudly in the middle of the pub on it.


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 29, 2006)

Was that a bottled version I wonder ... now and again you get a bottled version that's stronger than draught ...

But even if not, enough pints of a 5% draught lager will turn certain folks loopy


----------



## trashpony (Sep 29, 2006)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> Was that a bottled version I wonder ... now and again you get a bottled version that's stronger than draught ...
> 
> But even if not, enough pints of a 5% draught lager will turn certain folks loopy



Nah - it was the stuff on tap which was 5.5% I think. Worse than stella it was


----------



## lighterthief (Sep 29, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> They got rid of the man in the box???


Gone.   

Truly, Ayingerbrau is the devil's own lager.


----------



## lighterthief (Sep 29, 2006)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Sign the petition for his reinstatement!
> http://www.petitiononline.com/gr0k3/petition.html


My friend signed the petition: "No man, no box, no way!"


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 29, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> Nah - it was the stuff on tap which was 5.5% I think. Worse than stella it was



Is this possible????


----------



## lighterthief (Sep 30, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> Nah - it was the stuff on tap which was 5.5% I think. Worse than stella it was


I don't think it was ever that strong, although it was around a healthy 5% iirc.


----------



## RaverDrew (Sep 30, 2006)

Brixton pubs are way way overated imo

The albert is a good community pub, and a good watering hole during the weekdays.  I've always found it a completely different place during most weekends, especially friday nights, when it is full of non-regulars (nothing gainst them, just not into all that trash) meeting up to plan there escapades for the weekend. Sundays can be very fun. A lilbit posh and pretencious, but hey, isn't that what Brixton is all about ? The more sophisticated culturally rich environment where class or creedence is absolutely no issue to anyone that wants to participate ? S'wat makes it different and special bout this bit of South London in my opinion.

Hobgob has always been the best for me though, for many many reasons, but mainly for the sheer mix of all-sorts at all-times.  It's the most regular, straight forward, but also modern-moving,out of the times pub in Brixton.  I think M&s certainly had a lot to do with keeping it that way as well, cos it has gone slightly off balance atm.


----------



## pk (Sep 30, 2006)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Sign the petition for his reinstatement!
> http://www.petitiononline.com/gr0k3/petition.html



I think I will!

I'm.... I'm speechless, frankly.


----------



## rennie (Oct 1, 2006)

I had some lovely mexican food in the Dogstar earlier today. Great place if it weren't for the very loud tv showing F1!


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 1, 2006)

rennie said:
			
		

> I had some lovely mexican food in the Dogstar earlier today.



I was under the impression that the chefs had left and they'd stopped serving it ...

Clearly I was wrong, though


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 1, 2006)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> I was under the impression that the chefs had left and they'd stopped serving it ...
> 
> Clearly I was wrong, though




You're thinking of the Hobgoblin.  El Panzon was originally in the Hob and then moved (most inconveniently for me  ) to the Dogstar. 

Food is still great, but the Dogstar isn't very conducive to eating.

Don't know why they closed down Moca (upstairs in the Dogstar).. that really was a good venue for a restaurant... huge windows overlooking the Coldharbour/Atlantic Road junctions and a stunning room.   Equally I don't understand why they don't have El Panzon up there??


----------



## Mr Retro (Oct 2, 2006)

I was in The Priory Arms on Saturday on the recommendation of DF and others.  

If somebody asked me what’s my idea of a perfect pub I would refer them here. Fantastic.


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 2, 2006)

Mr Retro said:
			
		

> I was in The Priory Arms on Saturday on the recommendation of DF and others.
> 
> If somebody asked me what’s my idea of a perfect pub I would refer them here. Fantastic.



Haven't been there recently, but I thoroughly second this


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2006)

Mr Retro said:
			
		

> Ah that old incorrect chestnut.


Pretty sure it's true, you know - in fact, I've even got a photo of it somewhere!
(It's gone now tho')


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Oct 4, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Pretty sure it's true, you know - in fact, I've even got a photo of it somewhere!
> (It's gone now tho')


They couldn't get rid of it for want of scrubbing so they simply ripped the whole ceiling out and put a skylight in instead is what I heard.


----------



## Mr Retro (Oct 4, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Pretty sure it's true, you know - in fact, I've even got a photo of it somewhere!
> (It's gone now tho')



I wish it was blood,  but I was assured the offending stain was guinness.  I'd love to see the photo!


----------



## Mr Retro (Oct 4, 2006)

acid priest said:
			
		

> They couldn't get rid of it for want of scrubbing so they simply ripped the whole ceiling out and put a skylight in instead is what I heard.



Don't be silly, NATURAL light is not allowed in the Canterbury!


----------



## tarannau (Oct 4, 2006)

Mr Retro said:
			
		

> I wish it was blood,  but I was assured the offending stain was guinness.  I'd love to see the photo!



I was always told it was a result of one of these being suspiciously left on the floor during the Canterbury's ill fated "Riverdance' evening.


----------



## tarannau (Oct 6, 2006)

Ah well, it's all change at the Hobgoblin again. D from the Hamilton's departed suddenly, leaving a pub of gossiping regulars. I won't go into details.

I'd like to say it will be a big loss but, frankly, he's made a bit of a dog's dinner of the place of late, albeit under some trying circumstances. The general mood was good riddance.

Still, the good news is that M's acting manager now, who's the best bloke behind the bar there by a long straw (and Guyanese to boot) Thumbs up and congrats to him.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 6, 2006)

tarannau said:
			
		

> Ah well, it's all change at the Hobgoblin again. D from the Hamilton's departed suddenly, leaving a pub of gossiping regulars. I won't go into details.
> 
> I'd like to say it will be a big loss but, frankly, he's made a bit of a dog's dinner of the place of late, albeit under some trying circumstances. The general mood was good riddance.
> 
> Still, the good news is that M's acting manager now, who's the best bloke behind the bar there by a long straw (and Guyanese to boot) Thumbs up and congrats to him.


Yeah I heard this was going to happen. Could be a good opportunity for the pub. M is a top bloke, hopefully we can influence him for the good...


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 6, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> Do they still do the really strong Ayingerbrau? They weren't selling it at the last pub I went to that used to do it. Probably just as well - it's known as mad beer among me and my mates  - we've had huge rows on it, babies have been conceived on it, happy couples have called each other stupid cunts loudly in the middle of the pub on it.



i hope they do.  i loved that stuff.


----------



## Dave Mullen (Oct 9, 2006)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> Brixton pubs are way way overated imo
> 
> The albert is a good community pub, and a good watering hole during the weekdays.  I've always found it a completely different place during most weekends, especially friday nights, when it is full of non-regulars (nothing gainst them, just not into all that trash) meeting up to plan there escapades for the weekend. Sundays can be very fun. A lilbit posh and pretencious, but hey, isn't that what Brixton is all about ? The more sophisticated culturally rich environment where class or creedence is absolutely no issue to anyone that wants to participate ? S'wat makes it different and special bout this bit of South London in my opinion.
> 
> Hobgob has always been the best for me though, for many many reasons, but mainly for the sheer mix of all-sorts at all-times.  It's the most regular, straight forward, but also modern-moving,out of the times pub in Brixton.  I think M&s certainly had a lot to do with keeping it that way as well, cos it has gone slightly off balance atm.



I've got a different take on the Albert. OK its not my favourite pub but I've found that if your not a regular there some of the regulars get very snotty with you. For example I was in there with my other half a few weeks ago and I asked politely if a couple who were standing next to a table but not sitting there minded if we sat at that table. When we sat down the bloke reached down by the side of the chair I was sitting in and snatched out his bag and gave me a right filthy look, I don't know whether this person was a regular or not but he needed to do some work on his people skills.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 9, 2006)

Dave Mullen said:
			
		

> I've got a different take on the Albert. OK its not my favourite pub but I've found that if your not a regular there some of the regulars get very snotty with you. For example I was in there with my other half a few weeks ago and I asked politely if a couple who were standing next to a table but not sitting there minded if we sat at that table. When we sat down the bloke reached down by the side of the chair I was sitting in and snatched out his bag and gave me a right filthy look, I don't know whether this person was a regular or not but he needed to do some work on his people skills.



A bit pointless to complain about the regulars and then give as an example some bloke who you've no idea if he's a regular or not, don't you think?


----------



## Dave Mullen (Oct 9, 2006)

Well he may have been one of the weekend crowd that Raver Drew mentioned so on reflection perhaps it was a wrong choice of words. However the point that I was making was the pub does seem to attract some snotty people. Indeed an ex regular of my acquaintance who has now moved to sunnier climes did describe the Albert as being full of people slumming it.


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2006)

Dave Mullen said:
			
		

> Indeed an ex regular of my acquaintance who has now moved to sunnier climes did describe the Albert as being full of people slumming it.


That's not how I'd describe it *at all*, but - hey! - what does my opinion count here!


----------



## LDR (Oct 10, 2006)

Out of all the pubs in Brixton, the Albert is not one I would go to slum it. 

If anything, it's more upmarket than many of the other pubs I frequent.


----------



## Dave Mullen (Oct 10, 2006)

I think he was referring to the people and not specifically the pub. I think the inference was they were bumming around whilst at the same time being subsidised by mummy and daddy.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 10, 2006)

Dave Mullen said:
			
		

> I think he was referring to the people and not specifically the pub. I think the inference was they were bumming around whilst at the same time being subsidised by mummy and daddy.


Or maybe they've got jobs...


----------



## editor (Oct 10, 2006)

Dave Mullen said:
			
		

> I think he was referring to the people and not specifically the pub. I think the inference was they were bumming around whilst at the same time being subsidised by mummy and daddy.


Wow. That's some mighty big inference to make _without actually talking to the people concerned._


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 10, 2006)

Dave Mullen said:
			
		

> I think he was referring to the people and not specifically the pub. I think the inference was they were bumming around whilst at the same time being subsidised by mummy and daddy.




I think you're talking out of your arse, to be fair.

it's a series of generalisations, assumptions and second hand opinions.


----------



## Dave Mullen (Oct 10, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> I think you're talking out of your arse, to be fair.
> 
> it's a series of generalisations, assumptions and second hand opinions.



Not My opinion I hasten to add I was quoting what someone had said to me and I think i have (and on occassions do) visited the albert to form a reasonable impression of some of its clientelle. I think you are being petulant have you beeen taking lessons from your puppetmaster?


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Oct 10, 2006)

Oh dear.


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 10, 2006)

Dave Mullen said:
			
		

> Not My opinion I hasten to add I was quoting what someone had said to me and I think i have (and on occassions do) visited the albert to form a reasonable impression of some of its clientelle. I think you are being petulant have you beeen taking lessons from your puppetmaster?




I have a puppet master? Excellent - absolving myself of responsibility would be brilliant.

Anyway, Mullen.. to recap, you formed a reasonable impression of some its clientele by deciding that somebody who looked at you askance was both a regular and slumming it? or was there more carefully researched data to back up your claim?


----------



## editor (Oct 10, 2006)

Dave Mullen said:
			
		

> I think you are being petulant have you beeen taking lessons from your puppetmaster?


He's got a 'puppetmaster'?
_k3w1! _

Who's that then? Who's pulling Dub's strings?

<gets chair>


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 10, 2006)

It's me! For the last few years I have been the twisted evil genius pulling Dub's strings....he doesn't ever post unless I PM him first telling what to write...I even sometimes argue with him on threads in a fiendishly complicated double-bluff....


Mwahahahahahahaaha!


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Oct 10, 2006)

Could you go easy on the foul-language string for a bit?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 10, 2006)

I've just snorted hot tea down my nose.


----------



## LDR (Oct 10, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Who's that then? Who's pulling Dub's strings?


No one.  He's more a fist up the arse sort of puppet.


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 10, 2006)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> It's me! For the last few years I have been the twisted evil genius pulling Dub's strings....he doesn't ever post unless I PM him first telling what to write...I even sometimes argue with him on threads in a fiendishly complicated double-bluff....
> 
> 
> Mwahahahahahahaaha!




see, even though I know you're doing it i STILL get confused


----------



## Crispy (Oct 10, 2006)

LD Rudeboy said:
			
		

> No one.  He's more a fist up the arse sort of puppet.


My turn to squirt hot beverages through a nose.


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 10, 2006)

Dave me old china, I think you're alright  but that 'puppetmaster' thing .... you know better than that surely** <shakes head sadly>

**Cos obviously, 'we' are 'all' programmed into a monothought clique thing here .. or even posisibly a gang or in crowd ... ... have you not signed up yet??


----------



## Maggot (Oct 10, 2006)

Crispy said:
			
		

> My turn to squirt hot beverages through a nose.


 Which string do you pull to do that?


----------



## Crispy (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm more of a animatronic puppet. Pull the big red lever.


----------



## brixtonvilla (Oct 11, 2006)

Crispy said:
			
		

> My turn to squirt hot beverages through a nose.



Your nose or someone else's? And have you asked?


----------



## DJ Bigga (Oct 12, 2006)

Dear oh dear


----------



## Crispy (Oct 12, 2006)

brixtonvilla said:
			
		

> Your nose or someone else's? And have you asked?


Very politely, and I paid up front.


----------



## tarannau (Oct 12, 2006)

Where's the 'Dear oh Dear?'

Is it another name for that boring Trinity pub place?

 

Went to the Hob last night and it hasn't changed. Ended up playing pool to past midnight, with a load of the pissed crowd and Barefoot J hanging off my leg. It's not a good place for a quiet pint.


----------



## DJ Bigga (Oct 12, 2006)

tarannau said:
			
		

> Where's the 'Dear oh Dear?'
> 
> Is it another name for that boring Trinity pub place?
> 
> ...



Come on T, I thought you knew Brickie? Dear oh dear is the place on the corner by the park, some call it drinkers corner or whatever. granted it's not a real pub, but the conversation can be quite good if you get there early enough.


----------



## sim667 (May 22, 2017)

Bumping a well old pub recommendation thread.

Has anyone got any suggestions for a Pub in Brixton thats quiet for a drink before a gig at the academy? Somewhere we can chat.


----------



## colacubes (May 22, 2017)

sim667 said:


> Bumping a well old pub recommendation thread.
> 
> Has anyone got any suggestions for a Pub in Brixton thats quiet for a drink before a gig at the academy? Somewhere we can chat.



Is the gig on a weekday or weekend?


----------



## clandestino (May 22, 2017)

sim667 said:


> Bumping a well old pub recommendation thread.
> 
> Has anyone got any suggestions for a Pub in Brixton thats quiet for a drink before a gig at the academy? Somewhere we can chat.



Marquis Of Lorne. 

Marquis of Lorne pub, 49a Dalyell Road, Brixton, Lambeth, London SW9 9SA


----------



## sim667 (May 22, 2017)

colacubes said:


> Is the gig on a weekday or weekend?


Saturday


----------



## colacubes (May 22, 2017)

sim667 said:


> Saturday



Bit trickier then.  I'd try the Effra Social or Duke of Edinburgh.  They're both a bit of a walk from the Academy so likely to be less full of Academy crowd.  But it's a Saturday so you're going to struggle wherever tbh.  I'd avoid Pop Brixton, Queens Head and Wetherspoons as they tend to be the busiest as they're all nearest the Academy.

ETA - Marquis of Lorne is a good suggestion.


----------



## clandestino (May 22, 2017)

Had a quick skim back through this thread. A snapshot of a happy times long past. Lots of good people on this thread, discussing pubs that either no longer exist or have changed for the worse. And some posters that are sadly no longer with us either. A very happy/sad read.


----------



## Maharani (May 22, 2017)

clandestino said:


> Marquis Of Lorne.
> 
> Marquis of Lorne pub, 49a Dalyell Road, Brixton, Lambeth, London SW9 9SA


Great old skool pub. Nice and quiet and cheaper too.


----------



## editor (May 22, 2017)

Maharani said:


> Great old skool pub. Nice and quiet and cheaper too.


Whenever I've found myself recommending a Brixton pub as a "great old skool pub" it's usually not long before I'm reporting on its demise/conversion into flats. The Marquis is the very last old school boozer left anywhere near central Brixton. It's such a shame.


----------



## Twattor (May 22, 2017)

Maharani said:


> Great old skool pub. Nice and quiet and cheaper too.



the Marquis is a pub i'd love to love, but whenever i've looked in they have had nothing but keg lager and guinness.  A proper pub needs cask beer.


----------



## Twattor (May 22, 2017)

sim667 said:


> Saturday



Queen's head is generally not too bad on an Academy night as most of the crowds come from the Brixton direction and don't get that far.

Brixton on a saturday evening is pretty hellish these days and best avoided unless you're feeling particularly masochistic.  Get yourself on a bus to the top of the hill and go to Crown and Sceptre - cheap, old skool, and rarely so busy that you can't find a seat even on a saturday.  

Otherwise, London Beer Lab is tucked away and off the beaten track; but closes at 9:00, is small, and technically a brewery tap rather than a pub so selection is limited.  Ghost Whale (a "micro-pub") was fairly quiet this Saturday and has a little garden out the back but draft beer is limited and the canned/bottled beers can be frighteningly expensive so more one for the connoisseur than for a session.


----------



## happyshopper (May 22, 2017)

Recommending a quiet pub on this thread is sort of a self-defeating exercise


----------

